# Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...



## DirkulesMG (27. Februar 2016)

Ich angel seit über 20 Jahren aber selbst einen gefangenen Fisch gegessen habe ich vielleicht 3 mal, Zander, Barsch und Forelle.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass viele mir einfach so aus den Händen flutschen und im Wasser landen und das mein Fischtöter eigentlich nur Deko ist... 

Eigentlich bekloppt oder?

Aber ich liebe das Angeln einfach. Werde Montag mit einem Kumpel wieder gehen und bin jetzt schon heiss wie Frittenfett |rotwerden


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Ich angel seit über 20 Jahren aber selbst einen gefangenen Fisch gegessen habe ich vielleicht 3 mal, Zander, Barsch und Forelle.
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass viele mir einfach so aus den Händen flutschen und im Wasser landen und das mein Fischtöter eigentlich nur Deko ist...
> 
> *Eigentlich bekloppt oder?
> ...


 

Ich bin kein kleinkarierter Naturschutzfuzzi, aber die Tiere solltest du schon in Ruhe lassen. #t


----------



## DirkulesMG (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich bin kein kleinkarierter Naturschutzfuzzi, aber die Tiere solltest du schon in Ruhe lassen. #t



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz.


----------



## Jose (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich bin kein kleinkarierter Naturschutzfuzzi, aber die Tiere solltest du schon in Ruhe lassen. #t



es gibt noch andere "derivate"...



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz.




ich auch nicht, und wenn jürgen mal genau nachdenkt, er wohl auch nicht (mehr)...

aber zu dir: fisch ist gesund und lecker. nutze deine chance #6


----------



## DirkulesMG (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Meeresfisch mag ich ja auch, aber das ist nicht mein Revier #d


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Ich finde es vollkommen legitim.
Angeln galt bisher immer als Freizeit Beschäftigung und Erholung für Körper und Geist.
Auch wenn es in Deutschland zwar nur noch unter dem Aspekt der Nahrungsbeschaffung versteckt wird, so ändert es nichts an dem, was es sein kann.

Ich esse zwar gerne Fisch, in erster Linie angeln ich aber wegen dem Antrieb, am Wasser sein zu wollen, dem Jagdinstinkt und der körperlichen und geistigen Erholung. Dem Ausgleich zum Alltag und der schönen Natur.

Ob das bekloppt ist? Eigentlich nicht, aber bei Regen und Sind draußen stehen....auch nicht


----------



## Eggi 1 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Mir geht es ähnlich. Nehme auch selten einen Fisch mit nach Hause.
Mal einen Aal zum Räuchern, eine Maräne oder ab und zu mal einen
Barsch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Angeln ist für mich auch nicht nur Nahrungsbeschaffung. Wenn wer angelt, aber keinen Fisch essen will...ok. Ich würde es aus bekannten Gründen nur vielleicht nicht unbedingt im Internet breittreten


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Jose schrieb:


> es gibt noch andere "derivate"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Jose,
 ich habe das Glück denken zu können. :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Klingt für mich eher nach einer erneuten C&R Diskussion .....


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Klingt für mich eher nach einer erneuten C&R Diskussion .....




 Die brauchen wir aber bestimmt nicht wieder. :m


----------



## Jose (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jose,
> ich habe das Glück denken zu können. :m


nutze es [emoji1]


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Jose schrieb:


> nutze es [emoji1]


 

 Ich schon. :m


----------



## Aalangler81 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

die meisten lasse ich auch Schwimm aber Forellen und schöne Aale schmecken so gut geräuchert


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Auch wenn es in Deutschland zwar nur noch unter dem Aspekt der Nahrungsbeschaffung versteckt wird, so ändert es nichts an dem, was es sein kann.


Und auch wohl immer war.
Auch wenn Uroppa früher evtl. nahezu alles mit nahm, hätte er seine Zeit vermutlich auch "effektiver" einsetzen können wenn es nur um Nahrungsbeschaffung gegangen wäre. 
Auch früher werden all die anderen Effekte -Erholung, Abschalten, Naturerlebnis, Jagdtrieb,...- genauso eine Rolle gespielt haben.


----------



## phirania (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Wenn sich hier einer so vorstellt,muß man sich nicht wundern wenn solche Komentare kommen.#d 
Aber jeder wie er mag.|rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Könnte man Schnitzel mit der Rute fangen, dann ginge ich noch lieber angeln |rolleyes


----------



## phirania (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Könnte man Schnitzel mit der Rute fangen, dann ginge ich noch lieber angeln |rolleyes



Der ist gut.#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jose,
> ich habe das Glück denken zu können. :m





Jose schrieb:


> nutze es [emoji1]





j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich schon. :m




man kann eben nicht immer glück haben...


----------



## Michael.S (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Nein , ich bin auch so einer , wenn ich Fisch essen will und das sind höchstens Räucherfisch und Fischstäbchen gehe ich ins Fischgeschäft , Angeln ist was anderes ,meinen gefangenen Fischen wünsche ich alles gute und lasse sie wieder schwimmen


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Ich gehe angeln und wenn was ins Beuteschema passt, wird es auch gegessen.
Was für Gründe man fürs Angeln hat, sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein. 
Sobald man mitnehmen kann, was nach dem Fang stark blutet oder sonstig geschädigt ist, ist man auf jeden Fall auf dem richtigen Weg. 
Stößt aber beim 40 Pfund Karpfen oder 2m PCB Waller schon wieder an seine Grenzen.


----------



## sprogoe (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

schon wieder wird durch solch unsinnige und auch noch öffentlich gemachte Diskusionen an dem inzwischen schon verdammt dünn gewordenem Ast auf dem die Angler sitzen, gesägt.
Was soll dieser ganze Unfug, wen interessiert das überhaupt, was jeder mit seinen gefangenen Fischen macht?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Ich bin seit frühester Kindheit begeisterter Angler und noch länger (fast) absoluter Fischverweigerer.
Auf diesen scheinbaren Wiederspruch angesprochen hab ich seit Jahren eine Standartantwort:

:m"Es soll auch Leute geben, die keine Kinder wollen, aber trotzdem Spaß am Vögeln haben..."




Jose schrieb:


> aber zu dir: fisch ist gesund und lecker. nutze deine chance #6


Den Spruch hör ich seit ewig und er nervt manchmal gewaltig:
Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden...

Wem Fisch schmeckt, der soll ihn genießen.
Am besten still und leise, aber von mir aus auch laut schmatzend und genußvoll grunzend.

Aber bitte nicht versuchen, mich zu missionieren (am besten indem man mir einen Bissen mit den Worten "SOOO lecker!!! Probier mal... regelrecht in den Mund schiebt)#q

Für mich ist Fisch leider oft regelrecht ekelerregend und würgreizauslösend...

Sehr gerne würde ich meine Beute auch genußvoll selbst verspeisen, aber es geht einfach nicht!

Trotzdem:
Ich probiere immer wieder.
Ich koche/brate/grille auch Fisch für Freunde.

Geräuchten Fisch mag ich auch (in kleinen Dosen).
Frischen Meeresfisch hier in Norwegen krieg ich auch problemlos runter (wenn er mir vorgesetzt wird).
Aber freiwillig?!?

Ich hoffe sehr, daß mein Geschmack sich irgendwann noch mal ändert:
Früher hab ich keine auch Pilze gemocht (und bin trotzdem begeistert "Schwammerl suchen" gegeangen...:q), heut schon.
Also vielleicht wird´s mit Fisch ja auch noch...

Bis dahin würde ich mir wünschen, daß das einfach respektiert wird.


Zur Moralfrage:
Das sollte bitte jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen (dürfen)!

Früher habe ich Fische deswegen entnommen und hatte dann das Problem, genug Abnehmer zu finden.
Heute brauche ich dieses "moralische Feigenblatt" nicht mehr, sondern entnehme nur noch auf Bestellung und fühle mich viel wohler dabei als vorher!

Und ich glaube nicht, daß irgend ein Fisch, den ich deshalb wieder schwimmen lassen habe mir dafür böse ist...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



sprogoe schrieb:


> schon wieder wird durch solch unsinnige und auch noch öffentlich gemachte Diskusionen an dem inzwischen schon verdammt dünn gewordenem Ast auf dem die Angler sitzen, gesägt.
> Was soll dieser ganze Unfug, wen interessiert das überhaupt, was jeder mit seinen gefangenen Fischen macht?


Wieso unsinnig?
Jeden Angler, der mehr fängt als er verwerten kann betrifft diese Frage irgendwie!
:mUnd wer weniger fängt, angelt sehr wenig, oder kann es nicht!

Ich fände es sehr besorgniserregend, wenn man nicht mal in einem Angelforum über so ein wichtiges Thema diskutieren kann!

Die vier Buchstaben sind sowieso gegen uns.
Egal was hier steht (und unter den zig tausenden Beiträgen sowieso untergeht), die schreiben ganz andere Texte:
Offener Hass, Volksverhetztung und Aufrufe zu Gewalt gehören dort doch zum guten Ton...

Sollen wir uns jetzt von denen auch noch den Mund verbieten lassen?
Selbstzensur in vorauseilendem Gehorsam...
#q

Geht´s noch???

Ich kenne viele Angler, die keinen Fisch essen!
Und gerade Einsteiger, die das betrifft, stellt sich dann sicher oft genau diese Moralfrage!

Ich hatte auch lange damit zu kämpfen.
Obwohl ich, lange bevor sich jemand darüber angefangen hat aufzuregen, mit dem Angeln angefangen habe:
Zu meiner Kindheit wurde grundsätzlich jeder Fisch abgeschlagen und überzähliges zu Entsorgen war Gang und Gäbe.
Gestört hat sich daran aber niemand... 

Aber ich bin sehr froh das sich das geändert hat!
Es ist schön, das Angeln genießen zu können, ohne dafür töten zu MÜSSEN!

Und diese Meinung vertrete ich auch öffentlich und (wenn es sein muss) lautstark.

In meiner alten Firma waren viele Vegetarier.
Alle wußten, daß ich täglich angle, keinen Fisch esse und fast alles schwimmen lasse.
Das habe ich offen kommuniziert und bin jedem gerne zu dazu Rede und Antwort gestanden.

Gleiches beim Thema Jagd:
Ich jage, weil es mir in den Genen steckt und Freude bereitet!
Nicht weil ich den Wald vor den bösen Knospenbeißern schützen will (hinter der Ausrede verstecken sich die "Ökojäger ja so gerne...#q) oder begeistert alle Arten von Wildbret esse!

Aber auch wenn ich es Töte:
Die Liebe zum Wild ist das, was den echten Jäger ausmacht!

Seltsamerweise() habe ich in den unzähligen Diskussionen immer positives Feedback bekommen:
Selbst überzeugte Jagdgegner hatten Verständnis für meine Ansichten und mussten oft zugeben, daß sie die Sache vorher noch nie so gesehen haben...

Ich habe, bei dem was ich tue, KEIN schlechtes Gewissen!
Also kann ich darüber offen, ehrlich und aus dem Herzen sprechen.
Auch darüber, daß Gewissenskonflikte dazugehören und mich immer wieder zum Nachdenken bringen.

Und gerade diese Ehrlichkeit überzeut diejenigen, die noch ein bisschen selber denken!

Fundamentalisten kann man nicht mit Argumenten überzeugen.
Aber man kann ihnen das Schlachtfeld kampflos überlassen...

Der Ast war nicht dünn.
Aber wir haben zugelassen, daß man dran sägt!
Und wenn wir das zulassen werden sie weitersägen, bis er bricht!

Wenn wir die Fischverwertung als einzige Rechtfertigung für´s Angeln öffentlich akzeptieren haben wir den Kampf verloren!


----------



## glavoc (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

sehr schöner, intelligenter, rhetorisch clever formulierter Post über meinem. Wünschte, ich hätte mehr drauf in dieser Richtung.
Und das schreibe ich als Fischesser &
nein ich werde dich *nicht* dazu
überreden wollen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Ja, das Posting gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Durchdacht und reflektiert...


----------



## relgna01 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> I
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass viele mir einfach so aus den Händen flutschen und im Wasser landen und das mein Fischtöter eigentlich nur Deko ist...
> 
> ...




Da sage ich als Verwerter, danke, und zum letzten Satz "sicher".


----------



## DirkulesMG (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Was soll ich sagen... Wenn ich sehe was am Rhein z.b. alles weg geknüppelt wird da macht es mir persönlich einfach keinen Spaß, etwas mit zu nehmen.

Dennoch genieße ich die Natur, stehe gerne bei Sonnenaufgang auf einer Buhne und warte auf das "Tock".

Angeln ist für mich nunmal ein Hobby. könnte mir kein schöneres Hobby vorstellen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen... Wenn ich sehe was am Rhein z.b. alles weg geknüppelt wird da macht es mir persönlich einfach keinen Spaß, etwas mit zu nehmen.



Keinen Fisch mögen weil man keinen mag oder weil er weggeknüppelt wird?

Ich hab´s gewußt. Doch wieder diese leidige C&R Diskussion |krach:


----------



## DirkulesMG (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Keinen Fisch mögen weil man keinen mag oder weil er weggeknüppelt wird?
> 
> Ich hab´s gewußt. Doch wieder diese leidige C&R Diskussion |krach:



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zutun und ist eine persönliche Einstellung. Ich fahre nicht ans Wasser mit dem Gedanken, die Gefrietruhe zu befüllen. Wenn Familie oder Nachbar nach Fisch fragt habe ich auch keine Probleme etwas mit zu nehmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Da wettern wir gegen Verbände, gegen PETA, gegen Öko- und Veganterroristen und kaum schreibt einer aus unserer Gilde, dass er keinen Fisch mag und nur zum Spass angeln geht, fallen die (Schein)moralapostelnden Angler über ihn her.

Glaubt ihr allen ernstes, was besseres zu sein? Auf einer moralisch höheren Stufe stehend?
Oder ist das ein ducken vor dem drohenden und in seiner Ausdehnung völlig hirnrissigen Tierschutzgedanken?

Wieso muss man sich überhaupt rechtfertigen, wenn man angeln geht?

Ich esse ebenfalls keinen Fisch, niemals. Und trotzdem geh ich mit Freude angeln. Was überlebensfähig ist, setze ich zurück (übrigens sicher zur Freude des zurückgesetzten, wenn dieser sich denn freuen könnte). Was zu sehr verletzt ist kriegt eins über den Schädel (ohne Herzstich, denn das Tier ist danach sowas von tot, toter geht es nicht) und endet entweder in der Pfanne von Bekannten oder als Tierfutter. Als es im Rhein noch Fische gab, haben wir zentnerweise Weißfische gezogen, im Setzkescher gehältert und anschließend oft sogar gewogen oder die größten vermessen. Ein paar haben im Setzkescher den Löffel abgegeben, die durften auch wieder schwimmen, wenn auch in anderer Körperhaltung. Rheinfisch mochte niemand essen. 

So what? Schwimmendes Gemüse, mit Insekten gleichzusetzen, mit den Maden und Würmern die wir ohne Gewissensbisse auf den Haken ziehen. 

Lebender Köfi ? Natürlich ! Spannende und Entspannende Fischwaid.
Wettfischen ? Ohne Zweifel ein Höhepunkt gemeinschaflicher und vereinsübergreifender Aktivität.


Und dann will eine "Gesellschaft", die beim streben danach alles in den Hintern geschoben zu bekommen, dafür möglichst wenig Geld ausgeben will und sich einen ScheiXdreck darum kümmert, welche Opfer die Natur dafür bringen muss, die den Massenexodus von tatsächlich empfindenden Kreaturen wie auch das erbarmungslose Zerstören selbst wertvollster Biotope für einen warmen und satten Ar$ch billigend in Kauf nimmt, mir einreden ich sei ein schlechter Mensch ?

Nö !!

Angeln zur Verwertung ist vollkommen in Ordnung, gar keine Frage. Wer das aber zur notwendigen moralischen Vorbedingung für die Ausübung der Angelfischerei überhaupt erklären will, dem mangelt es nicht nur an der notwendigen Selbstreflexion sondern sicher auch an einem gerüttelten Maß an Ehrlichkeit.


----------



## fishingoutlaw (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Ich mag Fisch ... ich esse selbst gefangenen Fisch ... mir ist auch schon der eine oder andere aus der Hand gerutscht, ich denke es kommt auf die Mischung an. 
An meinem Hausgewässer dem Bodensee wird von Berufsanglern mit Netzen gefischt, also ist jeder Fisch den ich zurücksetze ein potenzieller Netzkandidat. Am See entnehme ich die meisten Fische, denn die Kollegen von der Berufszunft setzen ja auch nichts zurück und trotzdem haben wir noch Fisch im See (nur mit den Felchen wird es knapp) ... bei Bächen und Gewässern in denen es keine Netzfischerei gibt habe ich deutlich schlüpfrige Hände ... :q
Persönlich halte ich nicht allzuviel davon wenn Kollegen Fische aus dem Wasser reissen, in den Kies legen, abhaken, fotografieren und filmen und dann am Schluss die Fische von einer hohen Spuntwand wieder runter ins Wasser werfen ... ist immer eine Frage des gesunden Menschenverstand ...


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Ralle: 








Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wieso muss man sich überhaupt rechtfertigen, wenn man angeln geht?


Wunderschön!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



> Wenn wir die Fischverwertung als einzige Rechtfertigung für´s Angeln öffentlich akzeptieren haben wir den Kampf verloren!


Richtig. Insbesondere in Zeiten, in denen alle fünf Sekunden irgendwo irgendwelche Wasserqualitäts-Messgeräte benutzt werden.

Was immer stärker zunimmt - in Verbindung mit dem allgemeinen Schüren von "Vergiftungsangst" in der Öffentlichkeit (ob nu bei Bier, Äpfeln, Unterhosen, Nagelscherenhüllen oder Angelwasser).

Parallel ist so ziemlich überall irgendein "Dreck" drin (das bringt "Zivilisation" nun mal so mit sich) - es ist kaum möglich, da nichts zu finden. Vor allem, wenn etwas gefunden werden SOLL.

Und was heißt das dann alles unterm Strich im netten Umkehrschluss, sobald ein weiterer obskurer Messwert im Wasser "entdeckt" wird? Na?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

@Ralle,
wegen solcher Beiträge hast Du meine besondere Hochachtung.
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Ralle,
> wegen solcher Beiträge hast Du meine besondere Hochachtung.
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


Dito!!!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



sprogoe schrieb:


> schon wieder wird durch solch unsinnige und auch noch öffentlich gemachte Diskusionen an dem inzwischen schon verdammt dünn gewordenem Ast auf dem die Angler sitzen, gesägt.
> Was soll dieser ganze Unfug, wen interessiert das überhaupt, was jeder mit seinen gefangenen Fischen macht?




Richtig erkannt.

Irgendwie leicht "trollig" das ganze Bohei ...

R.S.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Ich mag zwar Fisch aber ich gehe angeln weil ich es Liebe,
die Kreatur mit der Angel zu überlisten und dabei viele Stunden am Wasser zu sein mit allem was dazu gehört.
Für mich gibt es nichts größeres als wenn die Pose abtaucht,die Feederspitze durchgezogen wird ,es beim Spinnfischen rumms in der Spitze macht und ich Spüre ja ,das ist es.
Der Eisvogel auf meiner Rutenspitze sitzt und nach Beute ausschau hält.
Wenn der Setzkescher am Ende des Tages voll ist mit glitzernden Fischen der verschiedensten Arten und Größen.
Wettfischen mit Gleichgesinnten und ich mehr Kilos im Sack habe als meine Mitstreiter.
Einfach nur weil es Spass macht.
Ich setze Fische zurück weil ich mich freue z.b eine große Tinca vielleicht irgendwann noch einmal überlisten zu können.

Diskusionen über Setzkescher ,Schmerzempfinden ,Störung von Wasservögeln durch Angler usw .kann ich nicht mehr hören.
Ich habe eigene, andere Erfahrungen gemacht,Fische die wenn der Setzkescher umgedreht wird ,in aller Seelenruhe
ein paar Maden oder Maiskörner aufnehmen die auf dem Boden liegen ,bevor sie wieder in der Weite ihrer Welt endschwinden.
Abrisse die 10 Minuten später beim Nachbarn gelandet wurden .
Eisvögel die selbst durch Bagger nicht vetrieben wurden, sondern mehr wurden ,weil sie bessere Nistmöglichkeiten bekamen usw..

In D wird irgendwie immer alles übertrieben ,kaputtreguliert und Verboten,sonst ist hier anscheinend die Masse nicht glücklich.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

@Ralle
Was für ein Plädoyer! 
Meine tiefste Verneigung!

Und nichts anderes gilt für den Post von Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## prinz1 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Hallo!
Ich sag ja immer: Who cares? Wen interessiert`s?

*Wir* sind alle Angler!!!

Wer da wie auch immer was mit dem Fisch macht oder nicht, who cares?

*Wir* sind alle Angler!!! 
Das andere macht uns zu Individuen.
Und so soll es auch sein!

Also jeder wie er`s mag.
basta!

Schönen Sonntag!
der prinz




_


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 1. Oder ist das ein ducken vor dem drohenden und in seiner Ausdehnung völlig hirnrissigen Tierschutzgedanken?
> 
> Wieso muss man sich überhaupt rechtfertigen, wenn man angeln geht?
> 
> ...



1. Ich finde die Gesetze / Verbote teilweise jetzt schon hirnrissig. Das Problem ist nur das ein Thema wie dieses bestimmten Kreisen wieder Nahrung bietet. Angeln aus reinem Spaß ist einfach nicht anerkannt...ist leider Fakt. 

Meine Befürchtung ist, das man irgendwann gar nicht mehr angeln kann. Hat man ständig "Querdenker", die sich öffentlich bekennen überlegt man sich vielleicht auch irgendwann Konsequenzen für Alle, insbesondere, wenn der "Naturschutzgedanke" sich weiter ausprägt. Und wer will dann helfen? Der Verband?

Als ich ins AB kam, war ich völlig gegen Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht. Ich bin nun der Meinung, das jeder machen soll wie er will....aber man muss nicht alles öffentlich machen. Wir sind nicht beim Stammtisch, wo nach dem Suff alles vergessen ist, sondern im Internet...und hier lesen sicher nicht nur Angler mit. 

Wir sind meiner Meinung nach leider einfach nicht in der Position, zu sagen "ich geh angeln, werfe aber alles zurück / esse aber keinen Fisch"...auch wenn es ärgerlich / traurig ist...oder?

2. Stimmt, aber da gehts um viel Geld / Wohlstand und das rechtfertigt in der heutigen Gesellschaft eben alles. Und ja, die gleichen Leute würden uns "verurteilen" Und da wir schwach aufgestellt sind haben wir dann vielleicht irgendwann das Problem. Es ist eben so, das der Hauptteil der Gesellschaft so tickt und die Mehrheit eben den Einfluss hat, nicht die Minderheit, die alles etwas genauer betrachtet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



D1985 schrieb:


> 2. Stimmt, aber da gehts um viel Geld / Wohlstand und das rechtfertigt in der heutigen Gesellschaft eben alles. Und ja, die gleichen Leute würden uns "verurteilen" Und da wir schwach aufgestellt sind haben wir dann vielleicht irgendwann das Problem. *Es ist eben so, das der Hauptteil der Gesellschaft so tickt und die Mehrheit eben den Einfluss hat, nicht die Minderheit, die alles etwas genauer betrachtet.*



Es sind immer nur laut schreiende Minderheiten und Berufsempörte, die Shitstorms entfachen und sich lauthals zum " "Sprachrohr der Gesellschaft" machen wollen.
Dem Großteil der Bevölkerung ist aber es vollkommen gleichgültig was Angler machen - sie angeln eben.....


Ansonsten hat Nachtschwärmer ja schon alles gesagt.#6


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Kochtopf / C&S /C&R ...
Ich glaube manchmal, man könnte hier einen Thread über "Die Anziehungskraft des Magneten" oder über "die Sexualität des Waldarbeiters" aufmachen -> irgend ein Labersack würde auch daraus die leidige Diskussion machen...
Leutz- wir fixxen uns doch selbst ins Knie wenn wir den geneigten Mitleserinnen von Petra immer wieder zeigen, wie uneinig wir sind!

WIR SIND ANGLER UND DAS IST GUT SO!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Es sind immer nur laut schreiende Minderheiten und Berufsempörte, die Shitstorms entfachen und sich lauthals zum " "Sprachrohr der Gesellschaft" machen wollen.
> Dem Großteil der Bevölkerung ist aber es vollkommen gleichgültig was Angler machen - sie angeln eben.....
> 
> 
> Ansonsten hat Nachtschwärmer ja schon alles gesagt.#6



Ja, nur wie lange noch...Petra z. B. hat doch einen immer größeren Einfluss....die "züchten" sich doch die ganzen jungen unwissenden Tier-"schützer" herran. Ob es den kommenden Generationen immer noch egal ist, was Angler tun...wer weiss. Man lässt ja auch gewähren...


----------



## WalKo (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Wenn man es von der Seite betrachtet ist  Angeln gehen ohne Fische zu entnehmen einfach Tiere Quällen zum eigenem Vergnügen.
Nichts anderes. 
Nicht umsonst in Deutschland verboten.
Habe vollstes Verständniss wenn der Fisch einem aus der Hand rutscht wenn man an Bestandschutz denkt usw.
Aber wenn ich hier manche  Postigs lese wird mir klar warum  es einen Gesetzgeber braucht um Grenzen zu ziehen. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



WalKo schrieb:


> Wenn man es von der Seite betrachtet ist  Angeln gehen ohne Fische zu entnehmen einfach Tiere Quällen zum eigenem Vergnügen.
> Nichts anderes.
> Nicht umsonst in Deutschland verboten.


1026 Beiträge verfasst.
Aber anscheinend nur wenige gelesen.
[edit by Admin - nicht persönlich werden] #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Passt auch zum Thema, lesenswert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313220

So klare Aussagen/Einsichten wünscht man sich auch von sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend fühlenden Besserangelfischern..


----------



## AnglerHerz90 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Mensch bei diesem Thema gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Persönliche Meinung:

Für mich gehört Angeln und Fisch essen bzw. zubereiten einfach zu unserem Hobby dazu.
Natürlich gehen wir auch aus Entspannungsgründen, Spaß am Hobby und Liebe zur Natur ans Wasser aber man darf einfach nicht vergessen was wir dabei tun. 
Wir holen den Fisch aus dem Wasser um nicht nur für Facebook und Co ein hübsches Foto zu machen, sondern auch mal diesen in die Bratpfanne zu werfen und uns selbst was gutes zu tun  .

Damit will ich auf KEINEN Fall sagen, dass wir Alles entnehmen sollen was im Kescher landet. Das ist auch total fahrlässig und sollte vom Gesetzgeber anders geregelt werden. 
 Der Bestand sollte auch geschont werden, damit auch unsere Kinder vllt mal was von diesem Hobby haben.

Ich kann einfach Angler die kein Fisch essen nicht ernst nehmen. 

Als Jäger geht man ja auch nicht in den Wald, schießt dem Wildschwein ins Bein, weil man das Schießen an sich mag aber kein Wildschwein essen möchte. Dann schießt man dieses Tier eben nur an anstatt zu es zu erschießen. 

Zum Schluss noch Petri an Alle und viel Spaß noch mit unserem Hobby


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



AnglerHerz90 schrieb:


> *Wir* holen den Fisch aus dem Wasser um nicht nur für Facebook und Co ein hübsches Foto zu machen, sondern auch mal diesen in die Bratpfanne zu werfen und uns selbst was gutes zu tun  .


Nicht "wir" - Du...

Das zu begreifen würde schon viel weiterhelfen..

Auch ich hau mir bekanntermaßen (guck Wampe) gerne Fisch in die Pfanne.

Dennoch geh ich nicht deswegen angeln, den kann ich auch kaufen..

Ich geh schlicht angeln, weils mir Spaß macht - so wie der Releaser, der Fotografierer, der alleszurücksetzer, der allesmitnehmer, der catchanddecider, der Spaßangler, der Wettangler, der Karpfenhanta, der Fusselschmeisser etc.....

Und das ist bei allen in Ordnung so.....

Man braucht sich nicht fürs Angeln zu entschuldigen - egal warum man angelt.


----------



## Revilo62 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



AnglerHerz90 schrieb:


> Mensch bei diesem Thema gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu
> 
> Persönliche Meinung:
> 
> ...



Zwei Unterstellungen in einem Satz:
Die Zurücksetzer sind nicht gleich Poser von Fangbildern in den Medien und Angler sind keine Köche , sry Thomas, dass musste mal gesagt werden.

Nicht *der* Gesetzgeber, sondern *die* Gesetzgeber, weil Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht ( wir haben soviele Fischereigesetze wie Bundesländer)!
Und bis auf ganz wenige Fischereigesetze ( die Bayern als Beispiel) gibt es gar kein Abknüppelungsgebot, der Verweis auf das TSG §1 und 17 wird ja bei geschützten und geschonten Fischen ja auch außer Kraft gesetzt, sind die was Besseres oder haben eine andere Anatomie.

Das Argument der Jagd, mann mann mann da hat ja P....A schon ganze Arbeit bei Dir geleistet, nur zu Deiner Info, auch den finalen Schuß will diese und andere Organisationen verhindern und verbieten

Mir graut es vor der Zukunft ......

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:

Dann nimm doch einfach Angler als Menschen wahr und nimm sie dann als Mensch ernst, wenn es Dein Gewissen erleichtert


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Angler sind keine Köche , sry Thomas, dass musste mal gesagt werden.


nur manche 
:q:q:q



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch einfach Angler als Menschen wahr und nimm sie dann als Mensch ernst, wenn es Dein Gewissen erleichtert


#6#6#6

Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man braucht sich nicht fürs Angeln zu entschuldigen - egal warum man angelt.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



D1985 schrieb:


> Angeln aus reinem Spaß ist einfach nicht anerkannt...ist leider Fakt.



Das kommt ganz deutlich drauf an, von wem du erwartest anerkannt zu werden. Der Großteil der Bevölkerung, so meine Erfahrung mit Nichtanglern, hält Angeln nicht für das Mittel zur Fischbesorgung, sondern für eine Erholung für Geist und Seele. Würden wir unter Nichtanglern eine Umfrage durchführen, dann wäre die Erholung (bzw. der Spaß) mit Sicherheit der meistgenannte Grund, weswegen Angler angeln gehn würden.
Und auch so gut wie niemand, mit dem ich mich bisher (zum Beispiel bei Mitfahrglegenheiten) unterhalten habe hat mir nicht ausdrücklich zugestimmt, dass es hirnrissig ist, einen Fisch, der gerade nicht in meinen Speiseplan passt totzuknüppeln. 
Genauso wurde mir zugestimmt, dass selbst wenn ich hervorragend fange und mein "Topf" voll ist, sie dennoch weiterangeln würden, und dann weitere Fänge wieder schwimmen lassen würden.

Zitat eines Nichtanglers dazu: "Ich hör doch beim Fußball auch nicht 20 Minuten vor Abpfiff auf zu spielen, nur weil ich schon 5:0 vorne liege."

Macht uns in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit nicht immer schlechter, als wir sind. Wir werden überwiegend positiv wahrgenommen. Und solange wir vor Nichtanglern unsere Positionen, egal ob C&R, C&D oder C&Eat, sinnvoll erklären können (Und für jede der Positionen gibt es starke Argumente!), dann haben wir so gut wie immer Zustimmung für unser Hobby.


----------



## boot (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

#q |offtopic|peinlich|sagnix|abgelehnMfg


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



WalKo schrieb:


> Wenn man es von der Seite betrachtet ist  Angeln gehen ohne Fische zu entnehmen einfach Tiere Quällen zum eigenem Vergnügen.
> Nichts anderes.
> Nicht umsonst in Deutschland verboten.
> Dies kannst Du nicht belegen, weil es nicht stimmt, vielleicht bei Dir in BW oder beim Nachbarn in BY
> ...


----------



## Jose (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



boot schrieb:


> #q |offtopic|peinlich|sagnix|abgelehnMfg



#q |offtopic|peinlich|sagnix|abgelehn


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Macht uns in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit nicht immer schlechter, als wir sind. Wir werden überwiegend positiv wahrgenommen.



Habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gesammelt. Es gibt weitaus mehr A... in den eigenen Reihen als man vielleicht denkt. :m


----------



## WalKo (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Die Meisten beurteilen alles so wie es Ihren Interessen entspricht, nicht neutral von der Seite gesehen wie es eigentlich richtig wäre. 
Hier im gesetzesgläubigen Deutschland ist ja alles noch sehr vernünftig weil es die Gesetze gibt die im Großen befolgt werden, und jeder jedem auf die Finger schaut.  
Ich verurteile auch niemanden der C&R im vernünftigen Maß betreibt.  Nur ist mir bewusst das es dafür keinen Vernünftigen Grund gibt außer befriedigen des Jagtinstinkts auf Kosten der Kreatur. Ich schreibe keinem vor was er zu tun hat solange es nicht ausartet. Jeder muss es mit eigenem Gewissen ausmachen, wenn er eines hat und das hat offensichtlich nicht jeder. Habe schon einen gesehen der Fische lebend geschuppt hat und sich gewundert hat das ich was dagegen hatte als ich es sah.  Das ist ein Beispiel wie es Ausarten kann wenn Menschen frei machen können was sie wollen.
Auch deswegen mein Einspruch gegen zu viel anglerische Freiheit dem schnell alles andere Unterordnet wird und es keinen juckt wie es dem lebendem Köderfisch auf dem Haken geht, hauptsache man steigert die Chance erfolgreich zu sein. 
Würden ja die meisten machen, zumindest die ich kenne wenn es nicht verboten wäre.

Meinen Angelschein habe ich vor rund 30 Jahren gemacht und da ich in Deutschland kaum angele weis ich auch nicht mehr alle Gesetze, weiß nur das da wo ich angeln darf ich die gefangenen Fische auch entnehmen muss, wenn die nicht geschützt oder untermaßig sind. 
Weiß auch von einem bekannten Franzosen, leidenschafftlicher überzeugter C&R Fliegenfischer der in Österreich Problemme deswegen bekommen hat. Zumindest hat er es so verstanden. Sein Deutsch ist relativ schlecht. 
Aber das ist nicht das Thema. 
Habe nichts gegen angelnde nicht Fischesser. 
Aber was gegen jede Art von Masslosigkeit und eigene Interessen vor alles andere stellen, ohne Rücksicht auf Folgen für Andere die davon betroffen sind.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Gott sei Dank gibts noch kein Gesetz, das vorschreibt, warum man angeln darf...
Man darfs, wenn man ne Karte hat und gut ....

Oder ein Aquarium haben....

Oder Haustiere halten...

Oder reiten......

Oder Kleintiere züchten ...


Oder.....
Oder......
Oder......






Aber manche werden mit ihren Rufen nach immer mehr Regelung auch das noch schaffen - und dass Sippenhaft wieder eingeführt wird, für Angler z. B...





Trollwut schrieb:


> Macht uns in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit nicht immer schlechter, als wir sind. Wir werden überwiegend positiv wahrgenommen.


Stimmt, sogar durch Studien belegt (Arlinghaus)..
Gibt nur die ca. 20 % Anglerfeinde pur (Tierschützer/rechtler etc.), für die auch der sich am tollsten fühlende, sich moralisch/ethisch überlegendst fühlende Besserangelfischer einfach grundsätzlich vom Wasser weg gehört - die wollen einfach gar keine Angler.

Der Rest findet Angeln gut bis schlechtestenfalls neutral..


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



			
				WalKo;4484934 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ich verurteile auch niemanden der C&R im vernünftigen Maß betreibt.Nur ist mir bewusst das es dafür* keinen Vernünftigen Grund *gibt außer* befriedigen des Jagtinstinkts auf Kosten der Kreatur.*[/COLOR] Ich schreibe keinem vor was er zu tun hat *solange es nicht ausartet. *Jeder muss es mit eigenem Gewissen ausmachen, wenn er eineshat* und das hat offensichtlich nicht jeder....*
> 
> 
> ....Habe nichts gegen angelnde nicht Fischesser.
> ...




Großartig zusammengefasst und einfach nur eine bewundernswerte,vernünftige,soziale und  maßvolle Einstellung 

#6

Sehr sehr gut geschrieben - ich denke ( und hoffe ), der Großteil der Angler folgt Dir dabei |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ich hab´s gewußt. Doch wieder diese leidige C&R Diskussion |krach:



Einfach nur herrlich wie bei solchen Themen erst noch alles recht  entspannt ist, bis erstmals drei Ausrufezeichen in Folge stehen. Da ändert sich  die Buchstabenfarbe schnell mal von schwarz über blau in rot und die  Smileys werden auch immer kurioser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Einfach nur herrlich wie bei solchen Themen erst noch alles recht  entspannt ist, bis erstmals drei Ausrufezeichen in Folge stehen. Da ändert sich  die Buchstabenfarbe schnell mal von schwarz über blau in rot und die  Smileys werden auch immer kurioser.



Naja, C+R ist halt ne Glaubensfrage und es gibt (Gott sei Dank wenige) Taliban beider Richtungen (AllesindenKochtopper und Hardcorereleaser), die meinen, dem jeweils anderen ihre moralisch/ethisch sich überlegen dünkende Sicht aufdrücken zu müssen, statt den anderen zu akzeptieren mit seiner Weise zu Angeln und zu entscheiden..

Und die Taliban (beider Seiten) bringen das Thema eben überall rein, obs nun passt oder nicht..

Es gibt aber Gott sei Dank die große Mehrheit ganz normaler und vernünftiger Angler....

Ist wie bei der Arlinghausstudie:
20% Anglerfeinde pur (den Bodensatz hat man halt immer, so 10 - 20% Radikale, je nach Thema. Taliban, siehe oben), der Rest findet Angeln und Angler gut bis schlechtestenfalls neutral..




Zum Thema:
Zum Angeln muss man Angeln mögen, aber keinen Fisch...


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Taliban (beider Seiten) bringen das Thema eben überall rein, obs nun passt oder nicht..



Zunächst dachte ich ja, das ist mal ein interessantes Thema. Der TE ißt keinen Fisch weil er einfach keinen mag. So weit so gut.  

Drei Seiten später aber plötzlich die Meinung vom TE er wird keinen Fisch essen, weil er sieht, wie die am Rhein alles abgeküppelt wird (hä? kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so ist)

Da stelle ich mir die Frage. Ist der TE nicht ein eingeschleußter von PETA um hier einfach nur die Stimmung anzuheizen oder was ist mit dem TE los?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Einfach als Angler Stellung beziehen:
Der Angler angelt ...

Wenn er fängt, entscheidet er, ob mitnehmen oder nicht (im Rahmen geltenden Fischereirechtes, den Bedingungen der Erlaubniskarte  und des nicht erwischtwerdens) - je nachdem, wie viel Mitnahme erlaubt ist..

Da ist es vollkommen latte, ob er Fisch mag oder nicht...

Angeln muss er mögen, nicht Fisch (den kann er auch verschenken, verfüttern, als Köfi nehmen, zum anfüttern durch den Wolf drehen, aus der Hand glitschen - so what?)....

Sonst ist das ne recht sinnfreie Veranstaltung:
Zu angeln, wenn mans Angeln nicht mag..


PS:


hirschkaefer schrieb:


> (hä? kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so ist)


Nach 16 Jahren Tätigkeit als Redakteur und Admin hier, kann ich mir bei Anglern so ziemlich alles vorstellen...

Das ist ein so breit aufgestelltes, individuell ausgeübtes Hobby, dass es in dieser Vielfalt und den verschiedenen Ausprägungen so wohl kein zweites Mal gibt.

Das "Problem" sind immer nur die, die allen anderen ihre Art und Weise zu angeln als alleinig legitime aufdrücken wollen....

Tellerrand, Horizont und so...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



WalKo schrieb:


> Hier im gesetzesgläubigen Deutschland ist ja alles noch sehr vernünftig weil es die Gesetze gibt die im Großen befolgt werden, und jeder jedem auf die Finger schaut.



Das mit dem Glauben lassen wir mal besser.

Ein Land, das Tierschutz als Staatsziel im GG festlegen möchte, während auf der anderen Seite im gleichen Land Kinder nahezu unkontrolliert verwahrlosen(oder noch schlimmeres),kann und werde ich keinen Vernunftstatus anerkennen. 

Eher den Status der scheinheiligen Verlogenheit.Dieser typisch dt.Ethik-und Moralmantel ist bei genauem hinsehen ziemlich dünn und auch noch falsch gestrickt.

Auf diese Art des "auf die Finger schauen" kann ich gerne verzichten.Auf die dazugehörigen Blockwarte ebenso.

Vernünftiger Grund für ein Hobby?

Wer ausser dem Hobbyausübenden selbst,sollte besser beurteilen können, was denn ein vernünftiger Grund ist?

Solange er dabei weder Mitmenschen auf den Keks geht,belästigt,gefährdet oder über ein vertretbares Maß hinaus in Umwelt/Natur eingreift,verbieten sich Inquisitionsähnliche Grundsatzfragen zu Sinn oder Unsinn eigentlich per se.

Wird im Allgemeinverständnis auch als Toleranz bezeichnet.Womit gerade der vorgekautes gewohnte dt.Michel der Neuzeit zugegeben so seine lieben Problemchen hat.

Es wird doch niemand zur Ausübung von Hobby X oder Y genötigt.

Egal ob Angler,Mountainbiker,
Bergsteiger,Pferdesportler(komisch,trotz Tiergebrauch gesellschaftlich anerkannter SPORT,wüsste auch nicht,das Pferde nach dem Rennen irgendwie sinnvoll verwertet werden müssen.)

Warum besteigt jemand einen Berg?Weil er es möchte und im Idealfall auch kann.Punkt.Für ihn Grund genug,reicht mir zum Verständnis aus.Zu einfach,ich weiss..klappt aber bestens.


Also..warum sollten sich explizit Angler für den Sinn ihres Tuns rechtfertigen?

Etwa weil es einer gesellschaft-
lichen Minderheit(!) ohne eigene Ziele(ausser die Umerziehung anderer) generell nicht in 
den Kram passt?

Drauf geschixxen..


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

@Peter / Ruhrfischer,

DANKE!!!
#r|good:#r|good:


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln muss er mögen



So sehe ich das auch. Deshalb sehe ich dieses Board als extrem wertvoll an. Sich einfach mal Tipps von alten Hasen holen wie ich Fische überlisten kann, was für Erfahrungen es mit unterschiedlichsten Methoden oder Gerät gibt - also alles rund ums angeln. Und natürlich etwas small talk....

Grundsatzdiskussionen gehen mir auf die Eier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Deshalb sehe ich dieses Board als extrem wertvoll an.


dannnnnggggeeeee!
#6#6#6


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Ich angel seit über 20 Jahren aber selbst einen gefangenen Fisch gegessen habe ich vielleicht 3 mal, Zander, Barsch und Forelle.
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass viele mir einfach so aus den Händen flutschen und im Wasser landen und das mein Fischtöter eigentlich nur Deko ist...
> 
> Eigentlich bekloppt oder?
> ...



Nein - bekloppt ist das sicher nicht!

Aber - ob ich es groß und breit öffentlich thematisiseren würde, dass weiß ich nicht....

Leider leben wir in einer Zeit, in der von vielen Seiten versucht wird, dass Angeln -zumindest rechtlich - nur noch unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Nahrungsbeschaffung zu legitimieren.

Das muß man nicht gut oder gar richtig finden, aber so läuft es und auch "unsere" Verbände machen teilweise bei dem Quatsch auch noch kräftig mit.

Man muß sich sicher auch nicht wegducken, wenn man nur aus Spaß an der Freude angeln geht - aber ich würde es an Deiner Stelle einfach so machen, statt es an die große Glocke zu hängen.

Ich selbst esse gerne Fisch, meine Familie und mein Hund auch & trotzdem entnehme ich nicht alles, was ich entnehmen dürfte - oder könnte (oder sollte, wenn nicht gar müßte) ....damit habe ich das Glück, noch so gut wie unhinterfragt angeln zu dürfen, auf die Art und Weise, die mir persönlich liegt - aber wenn ich mal einen "guten" Fisch zurücksetze, dann mache ich keine 100 Bilder davon, poste es, erzähle viel davon, frage im Forum, ob das richtig ist o.ä. - nein - *ich MACHE es einfach* - schnell und so schonend wie möglich und jut is!!!

Dafür erwarte ich keinen Orden - kein Lob und auch keinen Strafzettel - es ist nur eine Sache zwischen dem Fisch und mir......je weniger Beteiligte, umso besser läuft das...

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



WalKo schrieb:


> Wenn man es von der Seite betrachtet ist  Angeln gehen ohne Fische zu entnehmen einfach Tiere Quällen zum eigenem Vergnügen.
> Nichts anderes.
> Nicht umsonst in Deutschland verboten.
> Habe vollstes Verständniss wenn der Fisch einem aus der Hand rutscht wenn man an Bestandschutz denkt usw.
> ...



Ich schreibe jetzt extra langsam.....

Der Gesetzgeber sagt, dass für die Hege der Fischereirechtinhaber zuständig ist. Das ist in 99% der Fälle nicht der Angler. Wenn dir jetzt aus Gründen des "Bestandsschutzes" ein Fisch "aus der Hand rutscht", machst Du Dich im Grunde strafbar, weil Du das eben nicht zu entscheiden hast.

Für Dein Seelenheil:

Mir sind 99,9 % aller gefangenen Fisch aus Gründen des Bestandsschutzes aus der Hand gerutscht.

Un nu ?

Ach so, ich quäle keine Tiere. Denn dazu müssten diese Tiere in der Lage sein, Qualen zu verspüren. Tut unser schwimmendes Gemüse aber nicht. Es macht aber tierisch Spass sie zu fangen. Töten macht keinen Spass. Mir zumindest nicht.


----------



## Jose (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



WalKo schrieb:


> Die Meisten beurteilen alles so wie es Ihren Interessen entspricht, nicht neutral von der Seite gesehen wie es eigentlich richtig wäre...



"neutral..." echt 'n lacher.
ich hab da mal... (insider-joke)
in der wissenschaft fasst man sowas unter "weltsicht" zusammen >> weltanschauung
glaubenssätze halt - wobei der elendeste wohl ist, "man sei neutral". ist alles "persönliche sicht" - machmal 'sozialer', manchmal weniger. je nach engagement.
simpler meinungsstreit eben.




Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ... einfach nur eine bewundernswerte,vernünftige,soziale und  maßvolle Einstellung...


du meinst den post #*57* von WalKo. kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dein lob. er hängt da seine toleranz raus "solange es nicht ausartet". dann aber ist schluss!
und er bestimmt sicher ganz "neutral", ab wann es ausartet.
toll. 
und das findest du eine "bewundernswerte,vernünftige,soziale und  maßvolle Einstellung". noch toller.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Nach 16 Jahren Tätigkeit als Redakteur und Admin hier, kann ich mir bei Anglern so ziemlich alles vorstellen...



da braucht man noch nicht mal eine überbordende phantasie


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Leider leben wir in einer Zeit, in der von vielen Seiten versucht wird, dass Angeln -zumindest rechtlich - nur noch unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Nahrungsbeschaffung zu legitimieren.



Nicht ganz.

Wir leben in einer Zeit, wo eine Minderheit einer breiten, uninformierten Masse einreden will, dass eine andere Minderheit per angeln und jagen als Tierquäler einzustufen sind.

Die Masse hört auf diejenigen, die am ausdauerndsten und lautesten schreien. Ducken und Schweigen leisten den Gegnern der angelfischerei Vorschub.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Masse hört auf diejenigen, die am ausdauerndsten und lautesten schreien. Ducken und Schweigen leisten den Gegnern der angelfischerei Vorschub.



So isses....

1.:
Braucht sich niemand fürs Angeln zu entschuldigen!!

2.:
Wer kämpft kann, kann verlieren

3.:
Wer nicht kämpft, immer nur schweigt, den Kopf einzieht und alles schluckt, der hat schon verloren..



Zum Thema selber:
Wer Angeln will, muss Angeln mögen, nicht Fisch...


----------



## Mollebulle (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

selbst wenn er selbst keinen Fisch essen mag, da gibts bestimmt welche in der Familie, Nachbarschaft, Firma die sich über frisch gefangen Fisch freuen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Oder Tierfutter, Dünger, entsorgen, aus der Hand glitschen - es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, wenn Schützer unbedingt jeden Fisch tot sehen wollen....

So what, es bleibt dabei:
Man muss Angeln zum Angeln, nicht Fisch...


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> 
> Wir leben in einer Zeit, wo eine Minderheit einer breiten, uninformierten Masse einreden will, dass eine andere Minderheit per angeln und jagen als Tierquäler einzustufen sind.
> 
> Die Masse hört auf diejenigen, die am ausdauerndsten und lautesten schreien. Ducken und Schweigen leisten den Gegnern der angelfischerei Vorschub.




Naja - manchmal wird die nichtangelnde Masse aber auch unterschätzt....!

Viele meiner Freunde, Bekannten und Kollegen haben mit Angeln so garnix am Hut - sind aber total interessiert, wenn ich sage, dass ich angeln gehe & fragen nach - zB. Sachen wie "kann man Fisch aus dem Rhein essen?...oder "was fängt man da denn so?"

Ich erzähle dann, dass man die Fische essen kann - das ich gezielt an der Talsperre und am Rhein nur auf Forelle, Zander, Barsch, Wels und Aal losziehe und manchmal Rotaugen, Brassen für meinen Hund als Futter dazufange.

Das finden die meisten ganz prima und viele wollen einfach mal mitgehen.

Geht das Gespräch dann aber weiter und ich erwähne, dass heutzutage viele Angeln gehen, ihre Fische photographieren und dann wieder zurücksetzen, dann werden auffallend viele der nichtangelnden Leute skeptisch und hinterfragen den Sinn des Ganzen.....!

Denen reicht ein "ich angle aus Spaß" nicht als Erklärung und sie stutzen, ohne Schützer zu sein, oder sich jemals zuvor mit der "Sinnfrage" beim Angeln beschäftigt zu haben.

Vermutlich weil es schlicht und ergreifend für die breite Masse der Menschen *NORMAL* zu sein scheint, Angeln zu gehen, um Fische zu fangen UND mitzunehmen.

Die haben keine Gehirnwäsche wg. "C&R" erhalten und haben im Zweifel noch nie was davon gehört.

Ich betone dann meinen Standpunkt, nämlich dass es mir völlig egal ist, wenn z.B. einer angeln geht, der keinen Fisch mag, _*SOLANGE*_ dabei vernünftig und möglichst schonend zurückgesetzt und mit den Fischen umgegangen wird. (zB. ohne nächtliches Anbinden eines Welses durch die Kiemen, weil man mit Tageslicht tollere Bilder machen kann). 

Photoangeln & die Degradierung von Fischen zu bloßem Sportgerät versteht aber niemand aus meiner "nichtangelnden" Masse im Freundeskreis --> und genau da setzt das Schützerpack ja primär an --> bei den extremen Vertretern unserer Zunft, die uns angreifbarer machen.

Ich entschuldige mein Angeln nicht via Verwertung - sondern ich gehe Angeln, verfüge über eine Rechtfertigung im Sinne eines vernünftigen Grundes (keine Entschuldigung), weil ich zumindest *AUCH* (!!!) angeln gehe, um zu entnehmen, ohne dabei alles entnehmen zu müssen oder zu wollen, was so beißt.

Wer nur aus Spaß angeln geht und das auch öffentlich und nachweisbar schon vorher so preisgibt, wenn er nie und nimmer eine Entnahmeabsicht hat, der *KANN* zumindest eher auch rechtlich mal anecken, als derjenige, der eben _NORMAL_ (?) angelt, *AUCH* um mal Fisch mitzunehmen.

Ich verschenke z.B. oft Barben, Hechte und Rapfen an meine Nachbarn, wenn ich sie als Beifang mal fange, weil ich die als Speisefisch einfach nicht mag - aber auch dabei schaffe ich es, sie einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen, wenn sie z.B. zu verletzt sind, um sie zurückzusetzen.

Für was ich keine Abnehmer finde wird dann halt´Hundefutter.

*Mag sein, dass die breite Masse uninformiert und auch uninteressiert ist lieber Ralle24, aber so ganz dumm ist die Masse auch nicht und es liegt an uns Anglern, wie wir uns und unser Hobby in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren.

Dabei versagt die mehrheitliche Anglerschaft z.Zt. leider auf ganzer Linie und die, welche sich öffentlich mit Bildern und Videos groß darstellen, sind eben zumeist leider nicht die "Normalo-Angler", welche wohl die angelnde Mehrheit darstellen, sondern ebenfalls eher Minderheiten der Gesamtanglerschaft!*Petri!


Ernie


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Geht das Gespräch dann aber weiter und ich erwähne, dass heutzutage viele Angeln gehen, ihre Fische photographieren und dann wieder zurücksetzen, dann werden auffallend viele der nichtangelnden Leute skeptisch und hinterfragen den Sinn des Ganzen.....!


Das sind meine Erfahrungen dann ganz anders.
Ein selektieren der Fänge, "der eine geht in die Pfanne und die anderen zurück", wird unisono akzeptiert.

"Ich setze alle zurück, gehe aus anderen Gründen angeln", kann zwar nicht immer nachvollzogen werden (aber sehr oft, wenn man seine Gründe vernünftig erklärt), wird aber deutlich eher akzeptiert als, "den muss ich jetzt töten und zusehen, dass ich irgendeine Verwertung dafür finde und sei es als Dünger". 
Da erntet man nur noch Kopfschütteln über solche Absurdität.

Grundsätzlich wird jedoch durchweg verstanden, dass man _primär_ aus anderen Gründen angeln geht als fressen!


----------



## AnglerHerbert (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Das klingt schon komisch Angeln ohne Fisch essen zu wollen oder ihn zu mögen. Aber da kenne ich auch einen der das macht. Der wirft die aber nicht mehr rein sondern hat in der Familie einen Abnehmer dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wird jedoch durchweg verstanden, dass man _primär_ aus anderen Gründen angeln geht als fressen!


So isses, belegen ja auch Studien...

Sieht jeder normale Mensch so...

Ausser die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und die Angelfischer, die seit Jahrzehnten schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche durch ihre Vereine und Verbände aufgesessen sind, die sehen das vielleicht anders......


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Nun habe ich den Thread nicht komplett mitverfolgt, møchte nun aber doch Hilfe von euch in Anspruch nehmen.

Mein Problem ist:
Ich gehe Angeln, mag auch den Fisch, aber nicht die Gemüse-Beilagen, die es zum Fisch dazu gibt. Hat jemand eine Idee was man das tun kann? Bitte keine Tipps wie das Gemüse zur Seite legen, das wäre Zu einfach.


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



rippi schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist:
> Ich gehe Angeln, mag auch den Fisch, aber nicht die Gemüse-Beilagen, die es zum Fisch dazu gibt.



Das sollte nun so langsam die militante Veganer-weil´s-gerade-in-ist-Maffia auf den Plan rufen!!!


----------



## phirania (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



rippi schrieb:


> Nun habe ich den Thread nicht komplett mitverfolgt, møchte nun aber doch Hilfe von euch in Anspruch nehmen.
> 
> Mein Problem ist:
> Ich gehe Angeln, mag auch den Fisch, aber nicht die Gemüse-Beilagen, die es zum Fisch dazu gibt. Hat jemand eine Idee was man das tun kann? Bitte keine Tipps wie das Gemüse zur Seite legen, das wäre Zu einfach.



Dann lade doch Tante PETRA ein...
Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken um das Gemüse zu machen. #h


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



rippi schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist:
> Ich gehe Angeln, mag auch den Fisch, aber nicht die Gemüse-Beilagen, die es zum Fisch dazu gibt. Hat jemand eine Idee was man das tun kann? Bitte keine Tipps wie das Gemüse zur Seite legen, das wäre Zu einfach.




You made my day! :m herrlich!


----------



## gründler (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Präsi Präsi im Netz steht das manche Angler ihre fische nicht essen,wir haben doch auch 3 Mann im Verein die keinen essen und trotzdem 3 mal die Woche am Entenlochsee angeln.

Können wir die nicht irgendwie festnageln das solches Angeln bei uns nicht geduldet ist? ................



|rolleyes#h


----------



## Revilo62 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



phirania schrieb:


> Dann lade doch Tante PETRA ein...
> Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken um das Gemüse zu machen. #h



Ums Gemüse nicht, aber der Tag ist dann auch gelaufen, Vorhaltungen, Belehrungen und am Ende noch die Spendenforderung, ne ne brauch man nich 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Revilo62 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



rippi schrieb:


> Nun habe ich den Thread nicht komplett mitverfolgt, møchte nun aber doch Hilfe von euch in Anspruch nehmen.
> 
> Mein Problem ist:
> Ich gehe Angeln, mag auch den Fisch, aber nicht die Gemüse-Beilagen, die es zum Fisch dazu gibt. Hat jemand eine Idee was man das tun kann? Bitte keine Tipps wie das Gemüse zur Seite legen, das wäre Zu einfach.



Was bei Kindern funzt ist Täuschung 
Gemüse pürrieren, in einen fischförmigen Servierring auf dem Teller anrichten, fertsch 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Purist (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *
> Dabei versagt die mehrheitliche Anglerschaft z.Zt. leider auf ganzer Linie und die, welche sich öffentlich mit Bildern und Videos groß darstellen, sind eben zumeist leider nicht die "Normalo-Angler", welche wohl die angelnde Mehrheit darstellen, sondern ebenfalls eher Minderheiten der Gesamtanglerschaft!*Petri!



Die Anzahl wächst jedoch ständig, die Indoktrination durch fragwürdige Vorbilder funktioniert perfekt. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit der Jagd in Deutschland geregelt ist, ich würde nämlich gerne mit großkalibrigen Gummigeschossen auf die Pirsch gehen. Wild mag ich eigentlich gar nicht, die Blutlachen beim Aufbrechen sind mir auch zuwieder, aber die Jagd selbst und die Ballerei interessieren mich. |wavey:


----------



## Revilo62 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Von Jagen habe ich keine Ahnung, aber rumballern mit großen Kalibern kannst Du ohne Ende - Zauberwort 
PAINTBALL - zwar nicht auf Tiere, aber auf Menschen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## phirania (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Man kann auch nette Gespräche führen mit Veganerinnen am Wasser beim angeln.
Gegen ein Stück Fleisch hätte sie auch nichts auszusetzen,nur essen würde sie das nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*


----------



## GeorgeB (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



phirania schrieb:


> Man kann auch nette Gespräche führen mit Veganerinnen ...



Der politischen Korrektheit halber bitte "Veganerinnen (m/w)." 

So viel Zeit muss sein.


----------



## Deep Down (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Der politischen Korrektheit halber bitte "Veganerinnen (m/w)."
> 
> So viel Zeit muss sein.



BTW: Petra hat jetzt ihr veganes Aushängeschild beim ESC positioniert! 

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/hKmohQA0OOw/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## gründler (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Purist schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit der Jagd in Deutschland geregelt ist, ich würde nämlich gerne mit großkalibrigen Gummigeschossen auf die Pirsch gehen. Wild mag ich eigentlich gar nicht, die Blutlachen beim Aufbrechen sind mir auch zuwieder, aber die Jagd selbst und die Ballerei interessieren mich. |wavey:


 
Äpfel und Birnen,wenn du dich nen paar Monate mit nen eigenen Revier auseinander setzen würdest/müsstest,wäre dieser vergleich sowas von schwach das du ihn nicht mal im Kopf hättest,aber egal.

Diese Agu.kommt fast immer von leuten die mit Jagd null am Hut haben.

Wir suchen uns die Stücke raus die wir schiessen,wie das beim Angeln gehen soll weiß ich nicht und darum kann es auch nicht sein das ich jeden fisch welche an ne murmel hauen soll.
Ich knall ja auch nicht im Revier alles tot und nehme nur das beste mit und die anderen entsorge ich oder lasse sie liegen.

Und ja es gibt auch Jäger die essen kein Wild sondern verkaufen das Stück,sowie es Angler gibt die kein fisch essen,sind das jetzt schlechtere Menschen wie du und ich???




Wie gewaschen man schon wurde:
Hege und Pflege oder??? Wenn ich aber alles tot kloppe ist nix mehr groß mit Hege und Pflege und Ablaichen und Nachwuchs.....ach ja dafür gibt es ja Besatz......ach ne das ist ja böse in Augen unserer Gegner.......also kein Besatz......aber dafür Hege und Pflege..alles was Massig ist = tot machen......ah ja aber dann ist ja das Wort Hege und Pflege irgendw.....oh ja stimmt..... wozu also noch Angeln.....

Es gab mal Zeiten da wurde auch Wild für die Jagd ausgesetzt, das wurde aber Verboten........da wir Natürschützer sind....... ^^ ^^ ^^


#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Purist schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit der Jagd in Deutschland geregelt ist, ich würde nämlich gerne mit großkalibrigen Gummigeschossen auf die Pirsch gehen.



Jagd Light,bitteschön der Herr.
Gummi oder Paintball?[emoji3] 

Artenschützervariante:
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...xperte-wolfe-mit-paintball-munition-vergramen

Gummialternative:
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/niedersachsen/Den-Wolf-vergraemen-aber-wie,wolf1642.html


----------



## BERND2000 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



D1985 schrieb:


> Angeln ist für mich auch nicht nur Nahrungsbeschaffung. Wenn wer angelt, aber keinen Fisch essen will...ok.* Ich würde es aus bekannten Gründen nur vielleicht nicht unbedingt im Internet breittreten*



 Verstehen kann ich es wenn man meint, das man so etwas besser nicht aussagen sollte....
 Wobei,
 genau dieses Kopf einziehen, bestärkt ja die Seite ,die meint das Angeln, nur der Nahrungsgewinnung dienen sollte.
 Das steht nun so im Raum und wird rechtlich immer mehr zementiert.

 Ich Angel aus Spaß, fange nicht viel und entnehme noch weniger.
 Wobei ich um gottes willen nicht mit Anglern in einem Topf geworfen werden will, die möglichst viele Speisefische oder Sportfische fangen wollen.

 Ich Angel weil es einem der normalsten Menschlichen Triebe entspricht, Natur zu erleben und auch mal Beute zu machen.
 Das Ganze dann auch noch möglichst naturverträglich zu gestalten ist mein Wunsch..
 Segeln, Motorsport, Radfahren, Wandern, Konzerte, Reisen, Golfen oder verhätschelte Haustiere, erscheinen mir viel seltsamer.#c
 Passt aber zu der seltsamen Betrachtung, das Tierschutz wichtiger/gleichwertig wie der Naturerhalt sei.:m

 Wie viele Motorsportler mag es geben die dabei den Wunsch haben Ihr Hobby naturverträglich zu gestalten.


----------



## Shiakahn82 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Ich sehe das manchmal auch aus dem Blickwinkel, dass Jäger und Angler durchaus einen Beitrag zur Erhaltung von Ökosystemen leisten. Trotzdem stehe ich dem 100 prozentigem Catch & Release kritisch gegenüber und würde es vielleicht nicht einmal befürworten. Na klar sollte man einen Fisch verwerten, ansonsten braucht man ihn ja nicht zu fangen. 

Wenn der Laie sieht das ein Fisch aus Spaß am Sport gefangen wird, so stellt sich dieser jemand vielleicht irgend wann einmal die Frage wie viel Spaß die Prozedur dem Fisch wohl bereitet? 

In einer Quarks und Co Sendung hat man sich mal ganz unparteiisch die Frage gestellt, ob für das Jagen von Tieren überhaupt eine Notwendigkeit besteht. Bei einer statistischen Auswertung kam heraus, das trotz der Wieder-Eingliederung der Super-Predatoren (z.B. Wolf) nicht auf Jäger verzichtet werden kann.
Bei den Anglern gibt es so eine Notwendigkeit vielleicht auch? Wer kümmert sich denn um Fischbesatz und Teichanlagen? Wie könnte man das einem Tierschützer verständlich machen?

Der Tierschützer sieht aber nur den Fun-Aspekt, denn genau so wird das Angeln z.B. im Fernsehen meist dargestellt. Dort steht Catch & Release meistens im Vordergrund und die Argumentation mit der Arterhaltung zieht bei denen eh nicht. Es wird durchs Anfüttern organisches Material ins Gewässer eingebracht, es werden aber keine Fische entnommen. Dazu kommt, dass viele Arten eigentlich Invasoren sind und nicht einmal in ein natürliches Ökosystem gehören. Dazu gehören Karpfen, Regenbogenforellen, Sonnenbarsche ...

Das man den gefangen Fisch selber isst, halte ich für unwichtig. Eine vernünftige Verwertung halte ich hingegen für sehr wichtig.

Ich bin auch nicht gegen ein gelegentliches Zurücksetzen, weil ich keine Lust hätte einen 50 cm Hecht zu verwerten, obwohl dieser ja bereits das Mindestmaß hätte. 

Wenn es mir aber nur um den Drill ginge und ich am Tier und dessen Lebensraum kein Interesse habe, dann würde ich mir einen Lenkdrachen zulegen. Das ist nicht meine Meinung aber wahrscheinlich die einiger Tierschützer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Shiakahn82 schrieb:


> Wie könnte man das einem Tierschützer verständlich machen?


Gar nicht, weil die das nicht interessiert.
Die interessiert nicht Natur-, Arten- oder Biotopschutz, sondern nur das individuelle Tierwohl/leid.

Die wollen schlicht Angeln wie Jagen abschaffen.

ALLE Angler sollen weg...

Auch die sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend dünkenden Angelfischer, die dank jahrzehntelanger schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche durch Vereine und Verbände auch schon (fast) wie PETAner denken..

Da gibts nur Kampf und keine Diskussion.

Man muss sich nicht für Angeln entschuldigen.

Und zum Thema:
Zum Angeln muss man Angeln mögen, nicht Fisch....


----------



## Shiakahn82 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Da sollte meiner Meinung nach eine klare Linie gezogen werden, es gibt Tierschützer und selbst ernannte Tier-Rechtler (z.B. PETA).

Die um die es hier geht sind aber wohl eher die selbst ernannten Tier-Rechtler, bei denen ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. Da fällt mir immer die Geschichte von der Nerz-Farm ein, kam auch mal in irgend einer Dokumentation im Fernsehen.

Da sind solche selbst ernannten Tier-Rechtler in eine Nerzfarm eingebrochen und haben alle Tiere freigelassen. Die Nerze haben darauf hin ein ganzes Ökosystem verwüstet und werden glaube ich immer noch erfolglos bejagt. Solche Konsorten haben ja teils eine Struktur und Organisation wie in einer Sekte.


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .........
> Und zum Thema:
> Zum Angeln muss man Angeln mögen, nicht Fisch....



Demnach darf ich mit den gefangenen ungemochten Fisch machen was ich will?

Dann schmeiß ich den das nächste Mal einfach in die Wildnis. Nein halt ich mag ja auch Tierkämpfe. Also lass ich ihn gegen ein Huhn kämpfen. Oder eine Möwe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Nö, aber Du musst nicht Angeln, wenn Du gerne Fisch isst - den kannste kaufen.

Den beim Angeln gefangenen Fisch musste dagegen nicht mögen:
Du kannst den verschenken, als Tierfutter verwenden, als Dünger, das ist alles tierschutzkonform - Hauptsache der Fisch ist tot..

Warum aber jemand angeln will, der Fisch mag, aber nicht angeln, nunja, das hört sich dann schon fast nach SadoMaso an...

Deswegen, zur Frage des TE:
Zum Angeln musste Angeln mögen, nicht Fisch...


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Ja sehe ich ja ein, aber wo ist da noch die Motivation zum Angeln, wenn ich den ganzen Fisch am Ende eeh nur auf den Kompost schneit? Das macht doch keinen Spaß, sowas kann keinen Witz haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



rippi schrieb:


> Ja sehe ich ja ein, aber wo ist da noch die Motivation zum Angeln, wenn ich den ganzen Fisch am Ende eeh nur auf den Kompost schneit? Das macht doch keinen Spaß, sowas kann keinen Witz haben.


Das ist das Problem des begrenzten Horizontes und des nahen Tellerrandes.

Nur weils Dir keinen Spass macht, darfs anderen auch keinen Spaß machen?

Dem Fisch wärs unter Umständen auch lieber, man würde ihn wieder schwimmen lassen, statt tot aufn Kompost schmeissen..

Aber viele "Schützer" wollen ihn halt lieber zu Tode schützen..

Gott sei Dank bisher nur im kleinsten Teil der Bundesländern und ín wenigen Gewässer vorgeschrieben.

Ändert aber nix am Fakt, die Frage des TE lässt sich einfach benatworten:
Zum Angeln musste Angeln mögen, keinen Fisch........


----------



## Deep Down (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

@rippi
Das ist aber ne nette kleine Fangfrage!

Nun könnte man sagen, dass die Motivation des Angelns darin liegt, der Hege gerecht zu werden!
Das wäre aber sicherlich zu kurz gegriffen. Angeln darf u.a. auch Spaß machen und der Erholung dienen. Selbst die "Freude an der Jagd" entspricht trotz anders lautender Meinungen weiterhin der menschlichen Natur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Man denke nur an die ganzen Holländer, Belgier, Engländer etc. .

Die angeln, oft ohne Fisch überhaupt mitnehmen zu dürfen - diese armen spaßlosen Angler, weil sie keine Fische töten dürfen beim Angeln ....

Da wirds echt Zeit, denen bürokrateutonisch klar zu machen, wo der Bartel den Moscht holt. 
Und dass Angeln ohne Fisch essen nun mal gar nicht gehen können soll....

Ob die das den bürokrateutonischen Vollpfosten überhaupt glauben, dass sie so gar keinen Spaß am Angeln haben können?

Das Gelächter von solch "spaßbefreiten" Anglern im Ausland kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen ;-)))


Wie gesagt, zur Frage des TE:
Zum Angeln musste Angeln mögen, keinen Fisch....


----------



## Raubwels (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Hi,
ich bin ein bekennender Kochtopfangler, ich fische deshalb nur auf Fische die ich auch essen möchte (Forelle, Barsch, Hecht, Zander und Wels). Natürlich fallen mir die kleinen oder der unerwünschte Beifang aus der Hand. Aber ich würde nie auf Karpfen  gezielt angeln, das ist nicht meins. Ich angel nicht damit ich die Truhe voll habe, sondern weil ich es gerne mache und für mich auch Erholung ist und ich abschalten kann, der leckere Fisch ist das noch mal das Sahnehäufchen oben drauf. Würde ich nur angeln um mein Tisch voll zu haben, sähe das bei meine Erfolgen ehr mager aus.

Ich finde egal aus welchen Grund man angelt, man sollte immer Respekt vor dem Tier haben was man fängt. Und wenn man die Fische richtig behandelt, steht ein zurücksetzen aus logischer Sicht nichts im Wege.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## gründler (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man denke nur an die ganzen Holländer, Belgier, Engländer etc. .
> 
> ....


 

Auch da nimmt man aber leider manches vom Deutschen Michel auf.

Setzkescherverbot,Lebendköfi etc.nur zurücksetzen darf da fast überall noch selbst entschieden werden,bezw.muss zurück,da Vorschrift.

Aber hier und da ziehen auch neue Regeln auf,die Deutschen  Regeln sehr ähneln.

|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man denke nur an die ganzen Holländer, Belgier, Engländer etc. .
> 
> Die angeln, oft ohne Fisch überhaupt mitnehmen zu dürfen - diese armen spaßlosen Angler, weil sie keine Fische töten dürfen beim Angeln ....




Und das ist genau die Kehrseite der Medaille und genau so eine, nenn es mir wegen bürokratische, Gängelung.
Die sind nämlich auch nicht unbürokratischer bzw. besser.

Ich möchte eigentlich weder in einem Land fischen, in dem ich meinen Zielfisch zwingend releasen muß, noch in einem, wo ich auf alles drauhauen muß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich möchte eigentlich weder in einem Land fischen, in dem ich meinen Zielfisch zwingend releasen muß, noch in einem, wo ich auf alles drauhauen muß.



#6#6#6

Du hast also auch Träume??:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762
:q:q:q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Die würden zuerst mal Angeln als solches definieren:_
> Angeln ist als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.
> 
> ........
> Als kulturell und gesellschaftlich anerkannte sowie rechtlich legitime Nutzung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen zur sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur, *mit der Möglichkeit* Fische zu entnehmen.



Man beachte:
Möglichkeit, nicht Zwang............


----------



## Shiakahn82 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und das ist genau die Kehrseite der Medaille und genau so eine, nenn es mir wegen bürokratische, Gängelung.
> Die sind nämlich auch nicht unbürokratischer bzw. besser.
> 
> Ich möchte eigentlich weder in einem Land fischen, in dem ich meinen Zielfisch zwingend releasen muß, noch in einem, wo ich auf alles drauhauen muß.



Das Problem sind wohl eher Gesetze an sich, die ja ein starres Gebilde darstellen. Warum sollte es in einem Fall richtig sein einen maßigen Fisch zu releasen und in einem anderen nicht? Irgendwo muss ja immer eine klare Linie gezogen werden, vielleicht sollte man das den Angler entscheiden lassen? Gesetze differenzieren nicht.

Bürokraten denken einfach anders, wer weiß ob die überhaupt einen Hecht von einer Forelle unterscheiden könnten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Shiakahn82 schrieb:


> Bürokraten denken einfach anders, wer weiß ob die überhaupt einen Hecht von einer Forelle unterscheiden könnten?



Und die anglerfeindlichen Verbände nicht zu vergessen, die solchen Dreck der Behörden, Gesetzgeber und der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie ja noch unterstützen..

Die Frage ist dabei:
Denken die anders, wie Du schreibst?
Oder:
Können die überhaupt denken?

Zum Thema zurück:
Zum Angeln musste Angeln mögen, keinen Fisch..............


----------



## relgna01 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Hi hi ich esse das was die C&R wegschmeissen, da sind lecker Sachen dabei.


----------



## Revilo62 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Die denken nicht, brauchen sie auch nicht, denn
 " wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Wort ich sprech" und sie urteilen nicht emotional, sondern rein auf der sachlichen Ebene, nach Gesetzeslage und Beamte erhalten auch kein Gehalt, sie bekommen Unterhalt

Was sie privat denken, wenn sie es tun, ist was grundsätzlich Anderes, aber Kommunikation findet dann nur im intimsten Kreis statt.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Deep Down (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



relgna01 schrieb:


> Hi hi ich esse das was die C&R wegschmeissen, da sind lecker Sachen dabei.



Boilies? Wohl bekomms!

:q


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man denke nur an die ganzen Holländer, Belgier, Engländer etc. .
> 
> Die angeln, oft ohne Fisch überhaupt mitnehmen zu dürfen - diese armen spaßlosen Angler, weil sie keine Fische töten dürfen beim Angeln ....



Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden, ich mag es sehr einfach nur zu Angeln und zu Releasen, den es macht mir Spaß den Biss zu fühlen, zu sehen oder zu hören. Es macht mir Spaß den Fisch zu grillen und ihn ggf. zu fotografieren. Mir widerstrebt sich lediglich der Vorstellung, dass der bloße Spaß am Angeln, die Engine (mir fällt das dt. Wort nicht ein) sein soll, alles andere danach aber egal sein soll. Den wie gesagt ein anständiger Fight eines Karpfen gegen eine Taube macht mir a?uch sehr Spaß. Sinnvoll oder legitim ist das in der Realität aber dennoch nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *Mag sein, dass die breite Masse uninformiert und auch uninteressiert ist lieber Ralle24, aber so ganz dumm ist die Masse auch nicht und es liegt an uns Anglern, wie wir uns und unser Hobby in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren.
> 
> *



Eben ! Wenn wir selber einräumen, dass angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht kritisch zu betrachten ist, legen wir den Keim des Mißtrauens. Es ist dann nicht mehr weit zu der Frage, warum überhaupt angeln, wenn ich Fische beim Züchter gesünder, und billiger kaufen kann.
Ich kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten dass ich, wenn ich im Beisein nichtangelnder Passanten einen Fisch zurücksetze, bisher fast ausnahmslos ein positives Feedback erhalten habe.
Wenn das ein wenig kritisiert wurde dann nur, weil derjenige den Fisch gerne gegessen hätte. Dabei ist aber der Verlust des Essens im Vordergrund, nicht der moralische Aspekt.
Deine Einschätzung, dass die Masse nicht dumm ist, führt nicht automatisch zu einer negativen Wertung des Angelns. 



Purist schrieb:


> Die Anzahl wächst jedoch ständig, die Indoktrination durch fragwürdige Vorbilder funktioniert perfekt.
> 
> Ja, das hat sie drauf, die PETA.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit der Jagd in Deutschland geregelt ist, ich würde nämlich gerne mit großkalibrigen Gummigeschossen auf die Pirsch gehen. Wild mag ich eigentlich gar nicht, die Blutlachen beim Aufbrechen sind mir auch zuwieder, aber die Jagd selbst und die Ballerei interessieren mich. |wavey:



Oh, das ist kein Problem. Und damit bist Du nicht alleine. Zum ballern kannst Du Dich in einem Schützenverein anmelden. Naturwanderungen, bei denen auch jagdliche Aspekte erklärt werden kannst Du buchen.



Shiakahn82 schrieb:


> Wenn der Laie sieht das ein Fisch aus Spaß am Sport gefangen wird, so stellt sich dieser jemand vielleicht irgend wann einmal die Frage wie viel Spaß die Prozedur dem Fisch wohl bereitet?
> 
> Wenn, dann stellt er sich die Frage grundsätzlich, unabhängig davon, wie die Verwertungsfrage gelöst wird. Stell mal ein Video ein, wie Du ein niedliches Kaninchen killst, schlachtest und anschließend brätst und verspeist. Nach Deiner Logik würdest Du dafür keine Kritik erhalten, weil Du das Tier ja verwertest.
> 
> ...



Woher beziehst Du die Weisheit, dass jemand der keine Fische isst, kein Interesse am Tier und dessen Lebensraum hat? Andersrum: Wächst das Interesse am Tier und dessen Lebensraum, indem ich es aufesse ??


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eben ! Wenn wir selber einräumen, dass angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht kritisch zu betrachten ist, legen wir den Keim des Mißtrauens. Es ist dann nicht mehr weit zu der Frage, warum überhaupt angeln, wenn ich Fische beim Züchter gesünder, und billiger kaufen kann.
> Ich kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten dass ich, wenn ich im Beisein nichtangelnder Passanten einen Fisch zurücksetze, bisher fast ausnahmslos ein positives Feedback erhalten habe.
> Wenn das ein wenig kritisiert wurde dann nur, weil derjenige den Fisch gerne gegessen hätte. Dabei ist aber der Verlust des Essens im Vordergrund, nicht der moralische Aspekt.
> Deine Einschätzung, dass die Masse nicht dumm ist, führt nicht automatisch zu einer negativen Wertung des Angelns.


das erlebe ich meinem umfeld eigentlich auch so, für die bin ich ein bemitleidenswerter spinner, der sich bei wind und wetter die nächte um die ohren schlägt und fast alles zurück setzt.
da ist wirklich noch keiner auf die idee gekommen mich als tierquäler zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Shiakahn82 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Zu Ralle24

Das ist doch aber Wortklauberei und die Interpretation ist manchmal sehr dehnbar. Es gibt doch den Spruch, dass man einem Lebewesen nicht grundlos Schaden zufügen sollte. Was ist denn ein vernünftiger Grund um einem Tier zu schaden?

Diese Frage stellt man unterschiedlich gestrickten Menschen und man bekommt völlig unterschiedliche Antworten. Jemand der nicht  selber angelt und keine vegane Ernährung vorzieht isst regelmäßig Fisch. Diesem Jemand ist auch klar, dass dieser Fisch einmal leiden musste aber dieser Jemand geht trotzdem in den Supermarkt und kauft Pangasius Filet.

Ein kleines weißes Kaninchen brutal abzuschlachten und das Video bei Youtube zu veröffentlichen wäre eine kranke Darstellung eines geistig verwirrten Menschen, was hat das bitte mit der Jagd zu tun? Angeln ist doch Jagen?

Dann stellt sich noch die Frage wer Müll aufsammelt, Nistkästen aufhängt, die Wasserqualität überprüft und Wilddiebe fernhält? Angler waren schon Naturschützer, bevor es Mode geworden ist.


----------



## gründler (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Es sind die absoluten Gegner und unsere eigene Lobby die daran Schuld ist das wir uns so in die Sackgasse haben drängen lassen.

Fast 40J Anglergehirnwäsche haben irgendwann Auswirkungen.

Unsere Gegner haben nix anderes gemacht als fast 40J. unsere eigenen Waffen zu nehmen, um uns dann damit zu schlagen und das schlimmste daran, die wenigsten verstehen das oder schlimmer noch,haben das befürwortet bezw.tun es immer noch und merken nicht das auch ihnen mit "besseren" Angeln an den Hals geht.

Sie denken mit "richtigen" Angeln passiert mir nix nur sehen sie nicht das der Gegner ganz andere Ziele hat als Setzkeschers,C&R,Kochtopf,Hege Pflege....etc.

Na ja irgendw. wird auch der letzte Wach!.

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> Du hast also auch Träume??:
> .



Ich glaube manchmal, ich bin zu alt für Träume.

Ich gebe mich Illusionen hin...|supergri


----------



## DirkulesMG (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



			
				

Ich kann einfach Angler die kein Fisch essen nicht ernst nehmen. 

[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> |sagnix


----------



## Shiakahn82 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Genau das ist ja das Problem in unserer Gesellschaft, es wird überhaupt nicht mehr differenziert und alle werden über einen Kamm geschoren. Natürlich besteht am Ende die Gefahr das die gesamte Angelei verboten wird und nicht nur bestimmte Ausübungs-Praktiken.

Trotzdem sehe ich wie viele andere auch das Angeln als ein waidmännisches Hobbie und als Teil der Jagd an. Damit hatten die meisten Menschen nie ein Problem. 

Heute gehen Aktivisten in einen Wald und schmeißen Hochstände um oder sie schlagen eine Metzgerei kaputt, diesen Menschenschlag wird es immer geben. 

Das Angeln sollte eben als etwas naturverbundenes dargestellt werden und da macht es wenig Sinn wenn man sich im eigenen Lager bekriegt. Manche Fliegenfischer bezeichnen ja normale Angler auch als Plumsfischer. Manch einen stört es auch das ein Bauernteich der früher einmal Karauschen beherbergt hat, heute nur noch einen Besatz aus riesigen Karpfen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Alles hier nicht die Frage.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Zum Angeln muss man Angeln mögen, nicht Fisch..


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Shiakahn82 schrieb:


> Ein kleines weißes Kaninchen brutal abzuschlachten und das Video bei Youtube zu veröffentlichen wäre eine kranke Darstellung eines geistig verwirrten Menschen, was hat das bitte mit der Jagd zu tun? Angeln ist doch Jagen?



Mein Beispielkaninchen war weder weiß, noch sollte es brutal abgeschlachtet werden. Ganz normal um die Ecke gebracht, ausgeweidet, gebraten und gegessen.
Also nix mit geistig verwirrt, sondern ganz normale Nahrungsbeschaffung. Es ist aber interessant, welche Assoziationen mein Beispiel bei Dir geweckt hat.

Genau das wollte ich.

Damit ist doch klar bewiesen, dass es keinerlei Rolle spielt, ob ein Tier nach dem Töten gegessen wird oder nicht. Töten - Mitleid - Tierquäler. So funktioniert die Kette.

Ergo macht es für unsere emotionsgesteuerten Gegner auch keinen Unterschied, ob ein Angler Fisch essen mag oder nicht. Beide sind Tierquäler. Ob er Fotos macht oder nicht, den Fisch zurücksetzt oder entnimmt. Völlig wumpe.

Angeln, aber keinen Fisch mögen ist keineswegs daneben. Der Jagdtrieb wird befriedigt und man ist draußen in der Natur. Wer gerne Fisch isst und seinen Fang entnimmt, auch prima. Beide sind zufrieden. Warum kann der eine dem anderen sein Glück nicht gönnen?


----------



## Shiakahn82 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Warum kann der eine dem anderen sein Glück nicht gönnen? Antwort: Weil es verboten ist! Catch & Release ist doch verboten in Deutschland oder? Ich hab jedenfalls nichts dagegen solange es nicht 100 prozentig betrieben wird.

Keine Angst, ich bin kein Psychopat wie in das Schweigen der Lämmer, das Beispiel mit dem Kaninchen war Absicht. Genau damit wollte ich zeigen, wo diese Wortklauberei und einige Assoziationen hinführen. Ist es brutal ein Tier zu schlachten? Natürlich nicht, man muss eben nur zärtlich und liebevoll das Messer schwingen. 

Nicht nur unsere Gegner sind emotional geprägt sondern der Mensch an sich, sieh mal kleine süße Hundewelpen. So ist das eben und so wird es auch immer bleiben.

Die Diskussion macht doch schon lange keinen Sinn mehr.

Zitat: Es ist aber interessant, welche Assoziationen mein Beispiel bei Dir geweckt hat.

Dazu gibt es in der Psychologie auch den Tintenfleck-Test, vielleicht bin ich ja doch ein irrer Meuchelmörder? Trotzdem nehme ich die Vermutung mal nicht ganz so ernst.


----------



## gründler (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Shiakahn82 schrieb:


> Weil es verboten ist! Catch & Release ist doch verboten in Deutschland oder?


 

*Nein.*

Ausser es steht im Landesfischereigesetz zb in SH.

Ansonsten ist C&R nirgens als Verboten in Gesetzen aufgeführt,unsere eigenen Leute erzählen das aber gern,das haben sie von unseren Gegnern gelernt.....


----------



## NedRise (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Hier das Intro von einem englischem Angelfilm, ab min 3.21 fasst der Erzähler es schön zusammen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBo2YHSVCH8

Ich liebe diese englische Art, und das ist Angeln für mich. Wenn ich Fisch essen will kaufe ich mir welchen. Ich mag Steinbeißer und Seeteufel zum essen, wird aber schwierig hier welchen zu fangen;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Shiakahn82 schrieb:


> Antwort: Weil es verboten ist! Catch & Release ist doch verboten in Deutschland oder?


Schlicht falsch.
Nur in Bayern und Schleswig Holsten, nicht in Deutschland.

Jahrezenhtelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche durch Vereine und Verbände, daher kommt das, dass diese Unwahrheit immer noch verbreitet wird.

Das Thema dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563

Zum Thema hier:
Zum Angeln muss man Angeln mögen, keinen Fisch...


----------



## Shiakahn82 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Das habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht gewusst, ich bin von einem kompletten Verbot ausgegangen. Also dürfte ich einen Klodeckel großen Brassen den ich aber nicht verwerten will zurück setzen?

Das habe ich vielleicht schon öfter getan? Wie ich bereits erwähnt hatte, gegen gelegentliches Zurücksetzen habe ich nichts. Trotzdem würde ich mir schon Gedanken machen, ob mir dabei jemand über die Schulter sieht.

Ich habe ja selber recherchiert und einen Artikel gefunden, dort ging es wohl eher um ein Gerichtsurteil, ich kann ess ja mal verlinken. http://www.bezirk2-ilmenau.de/urteil_C_R.html

Auch wenn meine Prüfung schon lange her ist, so meine ich mich zu erinnern, das auch dort vermittelt wurde, dass maßige Fische unbedingt in irgend einer Weise verwertet werden müssen. Eine Rechtsgrundlage gab es da wahrscheinlich nicht, man hat das eben so aufgenommen.

Also ich würde einen Fisch trotzdem nicht lebendig wiegen, messen, fotografieren und ihn dann guten Gewissens zurück setzen, 30 Prozent der Tiere sterben ja so oder so.


----------



## Laserbeak (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

So, nu isses genug. Ich lese oft und gerne mit, aber nun muss ich mich auch einmal zu Wort melden. Ich esse keinen Fisch, weil ich den einfach nicht mag ! Ich habe bis auf Wels und Zander alles probiert und es ist einfach nicht mein Ding.
(Wels und Zander habe ich noch nicht gefangen, das ist der Grund). Aber ich kann stundenlang auf dem Steg liegen, die Angel im Wasser und den Libellen zusehen, die Kleinfische füttern, die Wasserinsekten beobeachten. Und ich finde es seit über 40 Jahren immer wieder spannend, wenn die Pose wandert, stehenbleibt, ein wenig abtaucht........
Ich denke, es ist klar was ich meine.
Wenn ich dann einen Fisch fange, überlege ich mir genau, was ich damit mache, wer ihn haben möchte.
Manche nehme ich mit, die meisten nicht. Und sehr sehr oft fange ich auch einfach nichts. Alles in allem für mich immer eine schöne Zeit in der Natur. Nur das ich eben keinen (oder wenig) Fisch mag........

Ich finds okay, denn wo kann ich der Natur näher sein, als in der Natur?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Shiakahn82 schrieb:


> Auch wenn meine Prüfung schon lange her ist, so meine ich mich zu erinnern, das auch dort vermittelt wurde, dass maßige Fische unbedingt in irgend einer Weise verwertet werden müssen..


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jahrezenhtelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche durch Vereine und Verbände, daher kommt das, dass diese Unwahrheit immer noch verbreitet wird.
> .




C+r ist hier zudem offtopic, ich hab Dich auf den passenden Thread bereits verwiesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563

Zum direkt einlesen für Dich von Verwaltungsrichter Jendrusch, auch bei uns veröffentlicht:
Catch & Release - Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage?
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Klingt für mich eher nach einer erneuten C&R Diskussion .....


 
 Why am I not surprised #c


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Gehen wir doch einfach mal wieder angeln.....


----------



## Lucioperca17 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Shiakahn82 schrieb:


> Zu Ralle24
> 
> Das ist doch aber Wortklauberei und die Interpretation ist manchmal sehr dehnbar. Es gibt doch den Spruch, dass man einem Lebewesen nicht grundlos Schaden zufügen sollte. Was ist denn ein vernünftiger Grund um einem Tier zu schaden?
> 
> ...





ich möchte mich gar nicht gross in die Diskussion einmischen,ist mir zu heikel das ganze.ich wollte nur anmerken dass es genau sowas neulich irgendwo gab.
bei einem Radiosender musste so ein moderator immer aufgaben von den hörern erfüllen.arabisch lernen und so zeug alles mögliche.dann hat einer gesagt er soll ein Kaninchen selber töten und dann essen.gab ein riesenaufruhr und eine endlosdiskussion darum.war denen aber glaub ganz recht-da waren sie in aller munde und "im Gespräch".ach so ja der moderator hat es dann nicht gemacht und quasi die wette "verloren".

zum Thema noch: ich will ja nicht hoffen dass jmd. seinen fisch auf den Kompost wirft.das wäre schon sehr krass...
 aber klar darf einer angeln ohne fisch zu mögen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> HeinBlöd schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klingt für mich eher nach einer erneuten C&R Diskussion .....
> ...


Ja, immer wieder das Gleiche mit den Taliban beider Richtungen.....

*Da das hier rein gar nichts mit C+E zu tun hat*, sondern die Frage war nach angeln wenn man keinen Fisch mag, werd ich zukünfitg den C+R-Kram wieder in den entsprechenden Thread verschieben und den Offtopiclern Punkte verteilen.

Man muss keinen Fisch essen mögen, auch um legal angeln zu können, das geht auch klar aus dem Interview mit Herrn Braun bezüglich des bayerischen Abknüppelparagraphen in der dortigen Verordnung hervor: 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Redaktion:*
> Ist es richtig, dass der §11 voraussetzt, dass jeder Angler für jeden gefangenen und nicht geschützten Fisch immer eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit hat? Das also der persönliche und auf das Individuum bezogene Verwertungswille des Anglers keinerlei Rolle spielt, sondern dieser sich um eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit unabdingbar zu kümmern hat?
> 
> *Herr Braun:*
> Die Antwort ergibt sich im Wesentlichen bereits aus der Beantwortung von Frage 4. *Ergänzend ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass eine sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit selbstverständlich zu nutzen is*t.



Eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit ist zu nutzen, aber nicht Voraussetzung - Du kannst die Fische auch als Tierfutter oder Dünger nutzen oder halt entsorgen.

"Tierschutz" auf bayerisch halt...........

*Oder, um zur Frage des Threads zurück zu kommen:
Zum Angeln musst Du Angeln mögen, keinen Fisch............
*


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> ich möchte mich gar nicht gross in die Diskussion einmischen,



dennoch war die Versuchung zu groß :q


----------



## Lucioperca17 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> dennoch war die Versuchung zu groß :q



naa find das Thema jetzt an sich relativ harmlos.mir gings eher um die abdriftungen...hat ja auch der mod mehrfach angemahnt jetzt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> naa find das Thema jetzt an sich relativ harmlos.mir gings eher um die abdriftungen...hat ja auch der mod mehrfach angemahnt jetzt.



Also ich finde ja.....

Man muss keinen Fisch mögen, kann aber angeln - so lange das nicht zum befriedigen sexueller Bedürfnisse dient....


----------



## Lucioperca17 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

irgendwann kommt dann zum praxisteil bei der Prüfung noch ein zwangs-fisch-verzehr dazu...:q


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja.....
> 
> Man muss keinen Fisch mögen, kann aber angeln - so lange das nicht zum befriedigen sexueller Bedürfnisse dient....



Nein denn um Angeln zu können muss man nur Angeln mögen, nicht den Fisch und wenn man nebenbei daraus sexuelle Befriedigung nimmt, das man angelt, so ist das auch in Ordnung. Den zum Angeln muss man nur Angeln mögen. Alles andere ist egal. Hauptsache du magst es zu Angeln.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



Shiakahn82 schrieb:


> Jemand der nicht  selber angelt und keine vegane Ernährung vorzieht isst regelmäßig Fisch. Diesem Jemand ist auch klar, dass dieser Fisch einmal leiden musste



Da isses wieder..

Leid?

Gemessen an welchen Maßstäben,an menschlichen etwa?

Demnach würde ja auch ein vom Hecht attackiertes Rotauge leiden?

Tut es das wirklich oder greifen da nicht doch eher Naturbeabsichtigte Mechanismen,welche sich unserem  Verständnis von heiler Welt schlichtweg entziehen ?

Natur ist grausam.Aber auch nur nach menschlicher Betrachtungsweise.Nach Neumodischen(Naturentfremdeten) Betrachtungsaspekten des 21.Jhd sogar naiv bis scheinheilig  empörend grausam.

Was wir als Leid bezeichnen,gehört ausserhalb der gern verbreiteten Ponyhofromantik zum ganz normalen Alltag.Genau wie Stress,vermehren,fressen(und gefressen werden)sowie bei höher entwickelten Wirbeltieren auch Schmerz.

Den nichtangelnden 0815 Fischkonsumenten,interessiert es i.d.R. nicht die Bohne,ob seine Mahlzeit auf dem Teller "leiden" musste.

Wieso machen Angler da eigentlich so einen Bohei drum?

Wie Thomas es bereits mehrfach treffend auf den Punkt gebracht hat: Zum Angeln muss man  Angeln mögen,keinen Fisch..schon erst recht nicht unter ethisch/moralisch vorgeschobenen Alibigründen.

Angeln ist erstmal nix weiter als FischFANG per Rute und Köder.
Nicht mehr,nicht weniger.

Quasi Pflichtprogramm..über die Kürvorstellung kann und darf wegen meiner jeder sein eigenes Programmm gestalten.

Meine kulinarische Begeisterung für Süsswasserfische,hält sich in sehr überschaubaren Rahmen.
Ich werde aber weiter meiner Passion nachgehen.Und die liegt bei mir im Fang.Reicht mir.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Ist ein wenig, wie bei der kath. Religion & dem SEX - an die hart katholischen hier:

Habt ihr immer *NUR* Sex, um Kinder zu zeugen???



Gaaaanz strenggenommen sollte es ja so sein....))

Macht kaum einer - so scheint´s beim Angeln irgendwie auch zu sein - strenggenommen....



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ist ein wenig, wie bei der kath. Religion - an die hart katholischen hier:
> 
> Habt ihr immer *NUR* Sex, um Kinder zu zeugen???
> 
> ...



So gesehen....wenn ich so meine neue noch jungfräuliche Rute so betrachte wie sie glänzt und sich anfühlt....das ist schon ein geiles Gefühl... wird mal Zeit zum auswerfen. :m


----------



## phirania (2. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Klar will ich Sex haben,aber muß ich das weibliche Lebewesen dann immer mit nach Hause nehmen.?
Oder in die Truhe packen,für spätere Spielchen.?


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



phirania schrieb:


> Klar will ich Sex haben,aber muß ich das weibliche Lebewesen dann immer mit nach Hause nehmen.?
> Oder in die Truhe packen,für spätere Spielchen.?



Daher mein Beispiel - als Katholik mußt Du sie für Sex zuvor (!) heiraten...

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## WalKo (2. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Der Verglech mit dem Sex hinkt gewaltig.
Beim Sex haben normalerweise alle beteligten Spass.
Aus der Sicht des Fische wäre es hier aber eher eine Vergewaltigung.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## phirania (3. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Die Natur und auch die Kreatur,wird doch eh von den Menschen vergewaltigt.
Ist so und wird sich niemals ändern...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*



WalKo schrieb:


> Der Verglech mit dem Sex hinkt gewaltig.
> Beim Sex haben normalerweise alle beteligten Spass.
> Aus der Sicht des Fische wäre es hier aber eher eine Vergewaltigung.
> 
> ...


Der Vergleich hinkt überhaupt nicht:

Sowohl der Jagd-, als auch der Sexualtrieb sind tief in uns verankerte Urinstinke, die die Arterhaltung überhaupt erst möglich machen.

Und zwar bei Mensch und Tier.
Ohne sie wäre das Leben längst ausgestorben.

Dabei muss Sex auch keinen Spaß machen:
:mBei Gottesanbeterinnen oder manchen Spinnenarten endet er meist tödlich.
Bei den Bienen reißen sich die Drohnen dabei das Beste Stück ab (was auch letal ausgeht).
Und ob´s bei uns Menschen immer beiden Spaß macht, lass ich jetzt mal dahin gestellt...

Entscheidend ist, daß wir ALLES dafür riskieren!

Höher entwickelte Tiere (z.B. Wölfe) kämpfen oft auf Leben und Tod um die Alpha-Position...


Kein voller Napf wird Hund oder Katze davon abhalten das Kanninchen, die Maus oder den Vogel nicht trotzdem zu Jagen...
Ob denen das Spaß macht spielt für sie wohl eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.

Wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt können wir nicht anders:
:mEs steck einfach ganz tief in uns allen drin!

Klar, man kann es vielleicht irgendwie unterdrücken.

Was dabei rauskommt sieht man bei (manchen) Priestern oder unsern lieben Veganerfreunden...

Will ich so werden?
|kopfkrat
Nein Danke!

Also sollte man einen Weg finden seine Triebe auszuleben.

Ich hab´s mal Briefmarkensammeln probiert.
Hat (in beiden Fällen) nicht gewirkt...

Wenn man irgendetwas, das unbedingt raus will, unterdrückt, kommt es an anderer Stelle nur umso stärker (und oft auch noch unkontrolliert) doch wieder hervor.

Dann lieber ehrlich!

Ich geh gerne zum Angeln und auf die Jagd!

Nicht weil ich Hunger habe.

:mSondern, weil ich nur deswegen auf der Welt bin, weil meine Vorfahren seit Millionen von Jahren mir das in die Gene geschrieben haben!

Deswegen brauche ich auch keine weiteren Rechtfertigungsgründe!

Angeln macht mir einfach Spaß.
Fischessen nicht...



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Auf diesen scheinbaren Wiederspruch angesprochen hab ich seit Jahren eine Standartantwort:
> 
> :m"Es soll auch Leute geben, die keine Kinder wollen, aber trotzdem Spaß am Vögeln haben..."



Wenn ich das sage, lachen fast immer alle erst mal herzhaft.

Nach einer kurzen Denkpause versteht dann aber irgendwie trotzdem jeder, was ich damit meine...

So ganz falsch kann ich also damit nicht liegen.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (3. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Macht was ihr wollt, aber seid immer fair der Kreatur gegenüber! Es soll ja Länder geben (Engländer, z.b.  ) wo es generell verboten ist, Süßwasserfische zu entnehmen... Zurücksetzen gehört zum guten Ton dort. Dann muss man aber wissen, wie. (Nicht mit trockenen Händen berühren, usw.)

Man muss nicht alles essen, aber man muss auch nicht mit einem Fischzähler (gibt es wirklich!) in der Tasche ans Gewässer gehen und einen Wettbewerb aus dem Angeln machen... 

Petri und: have respect! 

Simon

PS: auch der Angler, der selbst keinen Fisch essen mag, hat seine Berechtigung. Aber vielleicht mag ja sonst wer in der Familie - oder die Nachbarn - Fisch... Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## WalKo (4. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Und ich dachte mal das der Mensch ein höheres Wesen ist, das als einziges einen logischen Verstand hat um die Triebe auch kontrollieren zu können. 
Anscheinend  aber benutzt der Mensch nur den Verstand um die Triebe auszuleben. 
Deswegen gibst es auf dieser Welt so viele unnötige Probleme wie z.B. auch  das die einen nicht Wissen wohin mit dem Geld und die anderen Hungern.  
Aber mir ist aber auch klar das Unterdrücken starker Triebe dann zu anderen Problemen führt.
Wenn der Jagt trieb wie Sex trieb wäre dann hätten wir wohl nicht nur offizielle 3 Millionen Angler.
Denke schon das in Deutschland ein paar mehr als 3 Millionen sexuell aktiv sind. 
Wie ich schon zu recht früher in diesem Thread zurechtgewiesen wurde gibt es keine Neutrale Betrachtungsweise.  
Alles was man denkt ist ein Ergebnis der Gene und des Inputs den man von Außen im Laufe des Lebens bekommen hat. 
Früher waren mal Sklaven, Gladiatoren kämpfe usw. Normal.
Irgendwann kamen dann solche unbequeme Typen wie die Petra auf und erkämpften das es abgeschafft wurde. 
In jüngster Vergangenheit dann die Frauenrechtler.
Für die meisten Jüngeren ist es Normal das die Frau die gleichen Rechte wie der Mann hat. 
Für manch Alten oder für viele aus  anderen Kulturkreisen ist es immer noch ein absolutes Unding und will überhaupt nicht in seinen Kopf weil man anders aufgewachsen ist. 
Und die sehen uns als genauso als nicht Normal an wie wir die. Ist also alles nur Relativ. 
Ist das Gleiche wie mit den Ansichten zu Jagt oder Angeln. 
Deswegen denke ich ist die Diskussion ziemlich sinnlos und man darf machen was der Gesetzgeber erlaubt.  Und wenn welche was dagegen haben kann man  sich darüber Gedanken machen oder einfach denken die können mir den Buckel herunter rutschen und weiter sein Ding machen.



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Macht was ihr wollt, aber seid immer fair der Kreatur gegenüber!


Das Unterschreibe ich auch wenn es jeder anders Interpretieren wird.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## phirania (4. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln, aber kein Fisch mögen...*

Ich finde man sollte es einfach genießen.
Wer Sex haben  will und die Frau dann hinterher mit nach Hause nimmt...
OK.
Wer angeln will und Fisch mitnimmt oder nicht.
Auch OK.


----------

